# "AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!"



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 7, 2012)

*I know I can't be the only someone who finds some hair care related things to be sometimes "excessive". So this is what this thread is for. Basically all you have to do is list things you simply don't have time for when it comes to haircare. SO LEH'GO!*

......Black Friday Sales below 20% off w/o Free Shipping....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

......People who weave check and catch tude' when you check their impolite behinds.....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

.....Jealousy over someone's length.......AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

.....Perfectly good products that are suddenly being reformulated w/o warning.........AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

......These Black Haircare Vendors that pop up out of nowhere and cheat people out of their hard earn money......AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

......Spending your last on a hair product and not taking care of home first.........AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT! (and a heavy dose of the *sideye , priorities all OUT of whack.)

.......When people give you unsolicited advice/criticism about your hair....CHILE NOBODY ASKED YOU! AND AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT.

*This is just a couple things I just DON'T have time for. Whats Yours?????*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

Bump, Bump and MO' Bumps! COME ON YOU GUYS SHARE!


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 8, 2012)

How fun is this thread Using my 1990's chickenhead neck
Black Friday Sales below 20%, you could have kept that!....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

Hair Products that cost over 10 on sale in a recession...ain't nobody got time for that

Paying $40 dollars for some samples...ain't nobody got time for that

Detangling for 2 hours...ain't nobody got time for that

Putting braids in for 2 days...ain't nobody got time for that

Folks with jaceked up hair with hair care lines...ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## Aireen (Nov 8, 2012)

Avoiding trims and hanging onto straggly ends fo' some length... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

Doing length checks on dark t-shirts, so everyone has to squint and guess... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

Posting a thread all about your hair but saying you'll post pics later... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Avoiding trims and hanging onto straggly ends fo' some length... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> 
> Doing length checks on dark t-shirts, so everyone has to squint and guess... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> 
> *Posting a thread all about your hair but saying you'll post pics later... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!*



   .......I completely agree with all three, but that last one had me dying.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> How fun is this thread Using my 1990's chickenhead neck
> *Black Friday Sales below 20%, you could have kept that!....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> *
> Hair Products that cost over 10 on sale in a recession...ain't nobody got time for that
> ...



I agree with everything you said, but the ones in the bolded get a YASSSS CHILE! Because lawd knows they're the cold hard TRUTH especially the last one !


----------



## Aireen (Nov 8, 2012)

Using the search function to find out everyone's favourite moisturizing/protein conditioner... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!   
(ETA: ^ Stop being lazy, asking the same question over and over and use that search! )


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

I got MO' 

....When people throw shade at PJ's (Shoot if it wasn't for us trying every dag'gon thing their wouldn't be a review on just about every haircare product out on the market).......AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

....When my hair gets stuck under my purse straps....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

.....When my SO uses my "GOOD" products instead of the run-off pile I clearly made for him ..........AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

.....When my mom comes to my house for products instead of the BSS.......I love her, but shoot....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT.

.....When I'm in a session at work and a fellow hair loving coworker of mine just barges in my office, interrupts and then proceeds to ask me about a D**N Miss Jessies BOGO .........AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

......Hair Nazi's PERIOD! Natural, Relaxed, BKT'ed, Texturized, Texlaxed, Jherri Curled, Bald, ALL DEM' IGNORANT JIGGABOO'S.................AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 8, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I got MO'
> 
> ....When people throw shade at PJ's (Shoot if it wasn't for us trying every dag'gon thing their wouldn't be a review on just about every haircare product out on the market).......AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> 
> ...




Girl, when I saw the bolded I had to touch my scalp. That ish hurts and a don't have time for that.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

Ms.Tiki 

Agreed


----------



## Guinan (Nov 8, 2012)

When people ask for your advice about their hair and then argue you down that what your telling them is incorrect. NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

When people with paper thin, dry, damaged, brittle, see-through hair says that their hair is the same as mine. NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 8, 2012)

When people say that my hair is long b/c I am mixed and that I have "good" hair and that their hair can't grow. NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2012)

1)gheeing (greenhouse effect) ....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

2)Doing too much  or changing styles frequently....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

3)People who ask for hair advice but never apply it....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

4)ppl who say "If I were you I'd wear it straight and down evvvvryday" ....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

5) PPl w/ 1/2 inch chewed up hair telling me I need to go ahead and get a relaxer ....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

6) Scalp massages (they give me migraines no matter how light...and frankly that requires extra "effort" lol even if they didn't)....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

7) Making my own products ....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

8)Searching NYC for a good headscarf then giving up and going to the fabric district and buying some silk....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!(Still it is my prettiest headscarf color...so rich and pretty so I guess I can't complain too much)

9) Getting hair caught in doors ....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

10) Hair blowing in mouth ....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


I'll be back I'm sure I can think of more


----------



## SmileyNY (Nov 8, 2012)

Listening to natural hair nazis try to lecture me on natural hair when I was natural for 8 years... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!!! 

Really WL hair? You want to get caught in zippers, Velcro, & car doors?? ...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!!

I spent 2 hours under the dryer & this flexy rod set STILL isn't dry??? ...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!!!

I put a soft satin rollers on my braids for a braid out & a few braids are straight in the morning b/c a roller fell our while I was sleeping. Ugh! ....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!!

Really curious YT coworker... Are you reaching to put your fingers in my hair?? ...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!!!!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 8, 2012)

This thread is giving me life.


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 8, 2012)

*What is my hair texture? *AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

*Mini twists *AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT! (But I still do it cause it works 

*Flat ironing process *AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 8, 2012)

Finger combing..Ain't Nobody Got Time For Dat!

Making a home made DC..Ain't Nobody Got Time For Dat!

Finding single strand knots and splits to cut one a time..Ain't Nobody Got Time For Dat ****!


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 8, 2012)

*When I had locs people w/o locs telling me they wanted me to take down a loc--Ain't nobody got time for that 
*When I had locs, people telling me it was time for a retwist - Ain't nobody got time for that 
*When I had locs one of my sisters constantly asked me when was I getting rid f them- Ain't nobody got time for that 
*Youtubers who want you to enter their stupid contests but you have to do so by following them on twitter. -Ain't nobody got time for that 
*people offering unsolicited advice....period -Ain't nobody got time for that 
* People who throw a fit when you cut your hair-Ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## mamaline (Nov 8, 2012)

Search and Destroy --- AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT (I'd rather just get a traditional trim)
Copying someone's regimen to a tee when you know good and well your hair is nothing like theirs --- AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT


----------



## Embyra (Nov 8, 2012)

omg this is going to be my favourite thread

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 8, 2012)

Explain to balded headed ( yeah thats right, I said it)  women you stay deep conditioning


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 8, 2012)

Paying an arm and a leg for hair products plus shipping-AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT! 

Spending hours twisting my hair and it looks crazy in less than a week-AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

Going through the whole henna process and not getting much color deposit-AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT! (Im going back to my old faithful-Reshma Henna)

Explaining to people with no common sense what it means to transition-AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

and MORE 

You ladies are hilarious. KEEP EM' COMIN'!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Length checks anything less than a month *Don't nobody got time for all that!*

Going to the BSS to get your staple and they discontinued it. *Ainnobodygatimefadat!*

Installing or taking out braids/twists (my own hair or extensions) thinner than my finger. I used to do this religiously, but now... *Aint nobody got time for that!*

Co-washing more than once a week. It may work for some, but for me... *Aint nobody got time for that!*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

Enso Naturals.........(Those products were SO GOOD!But the owner WAS NOT......LAWD I MISS THEM SO! ) AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 8, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rky5-hzYBw4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Aireen (Nov 8, 2012)

Using 50/11 products... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

Consuming 50/11 vitamins... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

Regimens with 50/11 steps that take 26 hours... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

Youtubers that take 4 mins to get to the point and 1 minute "explaining" what the point of the video actually was in a 5 minute video... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rky5-hzYBw4&feature=player_embedded




......GIRL I'M DYING!  LMBO!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

HORRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE from these JANK behind vendors  ........AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 8, 2012)

After months of PS, and you finally wear your hair straight and someone asks you if you cut your hair, NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!!


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Nov 8, 2012)

Cowashing your hair EVERYDAY. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## mscurly (Nov 8, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> 1)gheeing (greenhouse effect) ....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> 
> 2)Doing too much or changing styles frequently....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> 
> ...


 

For me its hair blowing in my mouth and getting stuck to my lipgloss ....AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## 30something (Nov 8, 2012)

Finger Detangling for 1-4 hours ...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Nov 8, 2012)

You know what?!?  That was too funny!  I don't know whether to laugh or be mad.



hair4romheaven said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rky5-hzYBw4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

pelohello said:


> After months of PS, and you finally wear your hair straight and someone asks you if you cut your hair, NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!!



I honestly think people ask this question just to be funny. Its pretty sad. Its almost as if they think your an elite because your growing your hair, but if they applied a little effort theirs could too. SMH! Shady, Just plainnnnn SHADY!


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 8, 2012)

Making flaxseed gel..... AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

20Something said:


> Finger Detangling for 1-4 hours ...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!



AMEN!*Grabs my comb and thugs it out in 20 mins. or less


----------



## Aireen (Nov 8, 2012)

mscurly said:


> For me its hair blowing in my mouth and getting stuck to my lipgloss ....AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


Long strands of hair from your own head getting caught in your own food... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

Long stands of hair getting caught in your bum crack in the shower... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## afrofaithful (Nov 8, 2012)

Washing hair in twists..AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

Putting in a roller set only for me to somehow ruin it in the shower...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

Hopping in the shower to put in my DC to realize I only have a corner left...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

Opening up that bobby pin container only to find two pins...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## beauti (Nov 8, 2012)

*taking progress pics with your shoulders touching your ears, lookin like you aint got no neck just to make your cbl hair appear mbl.....AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!*


----------



## beauti (Nov 8, 2012)

*woe is me threads with folks staying seated, knowing the stylist jacking up they ish, too timid to speak up, but wanna ask us OMG should i just leave or stay???.....AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FAHDAT!!!*


----------



## SophieDulce (Nov 8, 2012)

.002 ounces of products for 20+$ AIN´T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

HAVING DAMN NEAR MBL LENGTH HAIR, ONLY TO HAVE IT SHRINK UP TO YOUR CHIN CURLY..*AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT*

Trying to pronounce chris browns Ex-girlfriends name koochiewally AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!


----------



## Charla (Nov 8, 2012)

I already know I'm wrong for this buuuutttt...

Making a hair appointment, things going wrong between you and the hairdresser BEFORE she even touches your head, you're sitting in the chair upset and cringing with every move she makes on your head, you KNOW it's not going to turn out right, she finishes and you're JACKED UP, and you come here to make a thread to dog her out, pleazzzzeee..AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## Charla (Nov 8, 2012)

beauti said:


> *woe is me threads with folks staying seated, knowing the stylist jacking up they ish, too timid to speak up, but wanna ask us OMG should i just leave or stay???.....AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FAHDAT!!!*


 
exactly!....


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 8, 2012)

Transitioning for five years...... Ain't nobody got time fo alla dat.


ETA: Girl git to choppin'


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

.....When a natural coworker of mine claims that relaxed hair is dry........No honey, YOUR relaxed hair was dry, mine has plenty of moisture, H*LL "You want some?" ........AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

.....When people with BSL (or beyond) hair claims their hair isn't long.........*sideye.....YOU WANT TO SWITCH THEN? Cause I'd gladly take it .......AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

.....Scissor happy stylists.....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

......Michelle Obama's stylist telling black women they will never have long hair, SO GET OVER IT! , Michelle's hair is ALWAYS laid, but ummmmm.....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## Lila (Nov 8, 2012)

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Spending hours twisting my hair and it looks crazy in less than a week-AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> 
> Yess this right here!
> but i still end up doing it after every wash!


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 8, 2012)

Transition for 4 years, BC and then want to run back to the relaxer after 3 months, then  because they regret the decision  - AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT.

Giving people ish because they don't want to wear their hair in shrunken fro - AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT.


----------



## Aviah (Nov 8, 2012)

E-drama over hair.

Ain't NOBODY got time for that...


----------



## Aireen (Nov 8, 2012)

With every topic and post you're directing me to go to your blog and Youtube... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2012)

Omg you ladies have me cracking up lol lol lol!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 8, 2012)

I immediately laughed when I read the title. I love sweet brown.


----------



## SmileyNY (Nov 8, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rky5-hzYBw4&feature=player_embedded



*REMIX!!*


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 8, 2012)

Carrie A said:


> *Transitioning for five years*...... Ain't nobody got time fo alla dat.
> 
> 
> ETA: Girl git to choppin'


 

*THIS!..............*


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Keeping up with 30+ different challenges*...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## PJaye (Nov 8, 2012)

I REALLY DON’T HAVE TIME FOR:

- Threads were the OP obviously didn’t do a search before posting (the search function should always be your first line of defense, particularly if you are a newly arrived member.  I’ve been here for a little bit and I still make use of it at least once a week.)

- Threads that have an OP with just a link to a website (no offense, but this is the epitome of laziness, IMO)

- Review threads that conclude by referring readers to their blog/fotki (I refuse to visit these on principle alone)

- Review threads after a single use of a given product (please, use the product consistently for a period of time before proffering an assessment)

- People who become offended when their staple product or favorite vendor has been reviewed negatively (brand loyalty is understandable, zealotry is not)

- The assumption that a person is not fully enjoying their hair if it’s not worn down/out/straightened (sorry, but I am enjoying the hell out of my ponytail)

- A sale that offers anything less than a 25% markdown (10% and 15% discounts are insults and I refuse to patronize stingy vendors) 

- Ridiculously high shipping charges (there is really no excuse for an American-based merchant to charge more than $8 or $9 for delivery within the continental US)

- Vendors with extremely long shipping times, blasé attitudes and/or funky customer service (they clearly have forgotten to include humility and compassion in their business plans)

- Vendors that stick shea butter in every product (this really needs to stop; I cannot stress this one enough) 

- Any 8oz container of conditioner that costs more than $15 (unless, of course, it contains the tears of unicorns and doubles as a cure for stretch marks)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 8, 2012)

beauti said:


> taking progress pics with your shoulders touching your ears, lookin like you aint got no neck just to make your cbl hair appear mbl.....AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!



loooool so true. what is the point in lying to herselves?  
ps: even on hair products you see pics as if hair growth when its just that neck rocking back to forth for the pic...and lying to customers


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 8, 2012)

This thread is off the chain!! Lmao


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 8, 2012)

PJaye said:


> I REALLY DON’T HAVE TIME FOR:
> - Any 8oz container of conditioner that costs more than $15 (unless, of course, it contains the tears of unicorns and doubles as a cure for stretch marks)



My side hurts from laughing so hard


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 8, 2012)

Saying a butter or oil lightens stretch marks, either I look like a zebra or I don't, - ain't nobody got time for that

Claiming a product contains Unicorn tears, and listing it as the last ingredient in the product - ain't nobody got time for that

You tube contest that want me to subscribe to their all their friends, twitter, facebook page so I can win a bar of soap - ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## venusfly (Nov 8, 2012)

beauti said:


> *taking progress pics with your shoulders touching your ears, lookin like you aint got no neck just to make your cbl hair appear mbl.....AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!*


 


Too funny! My secretary is looking at me like she thinks I just lost it and I don't even care. So true! Ain't Nobody Got time for that!


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 8, 2012)

Vendors who claim their products are made by hand  with their own blood, sweat and tears from their grandmother's long lost recipe; come to find out they are using a base from essentialwholesale.com - AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Nov 8, 2012)

Making a YouTube REVIEW video about a product you picked up in the store, talking forever, and listing all the Ingredients talm'bout how great they are and then after yo 7 minutes of rambling saying you Neva even tried it yet and can't wait to try. What in the hayle....Ain't nobody got time fahdat!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 8, 2012)

Taking hours to search and destroy....ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 8, 2012)

Defending why I chose to go from natural to relaxed. If you have a thick head of hair like mine and you have an entire day to wash, detangle, and style then good for you. I have things to do and people to see so....I ain't got time for that.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Showering twice. *Ain' nobody got time fa dat!*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

When you give someone a compliment on their hair and they take it as sarcasm.....INSECURE MUCH?erplexed and....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm dying laughing at all of these!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2012)

When the chick with a texturizer be like "Yes, that's my natural hair." Um no...*Aint nobody got time for that.*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> When the chick with a texturizer be like "Yes, that's my natural hair." Um no...*Aint nobody got time for that.*




YES! I never understood why woman lie about being natural......Its like if you want to be natural that bad.....GO NATURAL!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 8, 2012)

Atdow71 said:


> *Youtubers who want you to enter their stupid contests but you have to do so by following them on twitter. -Ain't nobody got time for that





Seamonster said:


> You tube contest that want me to subscribe to their all their friends, twitter, facebook page so I can win a bar of soap - ain't nobody got time for that



YES!

*add to that: any hair contest that need me to like this, tweet that, pin this, blog lovin...*ain't nobody got time for that

*the 5 minute intros on youtube videos...*ain't nobody got time for that

*fuzzy videos, music louder than your voice...*ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 8, 2012)

Complaining about ur scissor happy stylist uhm ur arse was in the chair in front of the mirror how didn't u see she made ur Mbl hair apl.......ain't nobody got time fahdat

Taking length check pics with a dirty mirror how we suppose to see......ain't nobody got time fahdat

Getting weave checked every other day and complaining GET over IT .......ain't nobody got time fahdat

Using a product for 2 weeks and claim that jammy working overtime now u know u lying .....ain't nobody got time fahdat


----------



## butterfly_wings (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL this is going to be funny


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 8, 2012)

Youtube hair tutorial videos that last four times longer than they should because 3/4 of that time was used to talk about nothing. ANGTFD!


----------



## Angel of the North (Nov 8, 2012)

This thread is too funny, some great posts, LMAO!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Complaining about ur scissor happy stylist uhm ur arse was in the chair in front of the mirror how didn't u see she made ur Mbl hair apl.......ain't nobody got time fahdat
> 
> Taking length check pics with a dirty mirror how we suppose to see......ain't nobody got time fahdat
> 
> ...



...............


----------



## shortt29 (Nov 8, 2012)

In the shower to wash, out the shower to use Protein tx and sit under dryer, back in the shower to rinse the Protein tx, out the shower to add moisturizing DC and sit under dryer, back in the shower to rinse DC...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT MESS THERE!

ETA: Skin looking like you got elephantitis after all that showering


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

shortt29 said:


> In the shower to wash, out the shower to use Protein tx and sit under dryer, back in the shower to rinse the Protein tx, out the shower to add moisturizing DC and sit under dryer, back in the shower to rinse DC...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT MESS THERE!



YAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Embyra (Nov 8, 2012)

shortt29 said:
			
		

> In the shower to wash, out the shower to use Protein tx and sit under dryer, back in the shower to rinse the Protein tx, out the shower to add moisturizing DC and sit under dryer, back in the shower to rinse DC...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT MESS THERE!
> 
> ETA: Skin looking like you got elephantitis after all that showering



 at elephantiasis 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Nov 8, 2012)

Cooking my own hair products on the stove and mixing them with my hand mixer--Ain't nobody got time fo' dat!

How to black hair care that starts "First get 5 tracks of [insert weave type here]" Ain't nobody got time fo' dat!

Drugstore Knock-off "Natural Hair Products" that have the same gunk in it as "non-natural hair products."  Ain't nobody got time fo' dat!

Carol's Daughter and Miss Jessies, period.  Ain't nobody got time fo' dat!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mixing your own conditioner, dc, gel, soap, growing avacados, almonds, and olives to harvest the oil.

 'The hell? Dont nobody got time fa alla dat!


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 8, 2012)

shortt29 said:


> In the shower to wash, out the shower to use Protein tx and sit under dryer, back in the shower to rinse the Protein tx, out the shower to add moisturizing DC and sit under dryer, back in the shower to rinse DC...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT MESS THERE!
> 
> ETA: Skin looking like you got elephantitis after all that showering



 I can't on the freaking floor omg


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Twists unraveling after 2 days. Don't nobody got time for that! 

Catching a damned cold from rinsing your hair in -50 degree water. Ain't nobody got time for all that!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

......Complaining about thin ends........IF THEY'RE THIN, CUT'EM!.......AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Nov 8, 2012)

Protective styling 24/7, 365 days a year.....Aint nobody got time for that.

Jumping in out the shower to rinse out your protein AND moisturizing conditioner.....Aint no body got time for that.

Looking for that Holy Grail product that will give your hair unicorn status, cook you breakfast, clean your house, wash your car and pay your bills........Aint nobody got time for that.


----------



## 30something (Nov 8, 2012)

Spending 1 hour to a do wash and go and calling it a WASH and GO...ain't nobody got the time for that...


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2012)

20Something said:


> Spending 1 hour to a do wash and go and calling it a WASH and GO...ain't nobody got the time for that...



DEAD 

I never understood that!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 8, 2012)

-getting advice from à lady at work saying" Well if your hair is really nice and healthy as the others say then loosen it to prove "....pshhhh woman: you the one with the lace front starting centimeters from forhead,and with the wig hair line near the ear instead of were it should be!  i aint proving anything to anybody.
aint nobody got time for that!

-when you get stopped in the street,begged to enter the hair salon and where they say they've "won "the award of the best hairdresser and would love to do your hair....uuhm ... the ladies in there are bald! hell no! hell not my hair! aint nobody got time for that!!  

-when you hear " i dont understand why it all fell off"
me: how long did you leave the relaxer on?
her: 1 hour to make sûre it comes out sleek...
**WHAT THE ....of course it came out!**
aint nobody got time for that


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 8, 2012)

Using 50leven curl popping puddings and gels to have 3c curls........I ain't got time fahdat 

Who massaging dye scalp for 30 mins he'll my hands hurt ....?i ain't got time fahdat

Flat ironing and going to the gym to workout plus sweat shoots......I ain't got time fahdat


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2012)

People talking bout they need to loose weight and they know damn well they already banging/ petite/small--- ANGTFD!

Oh lord if I see another person talking bout they hair ain't long and its past yo shoulders (anything past yo boobs and yo butt crack is long people hell SL is long to me)--- ANGTFD ish!

 People not liking the fact that I am natural saying" just perm it" Huh! --- ANGTFD either. By the way ain't nothin wrong with relaxers but dont be acting real brand new!

 Spending time trying to flat iron my hair for a damn length check for if to come out like who did what--- ANGTFD I'm just do a pull test from now on until I feel like making myself look like a hot floofy mess.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> -when you hear " i dont understand why it all fell off"
> me: how long did you leave the relaxer on?
> her: 1 hour to make sûre it comes out sleek...
> **WHAT THE ....of course it came out!**
> aint nobody got time for that



...........


----------



## PJaye (Nov 8, 2012)

I ain’t got time for a few more things:

- Products with ridiculously long names (i.e., Tahitian Vanilla, Coconut and Opossum Oil Ultra Conditioning Deep Penetrating Moisturizing Hair Masque...enriched with keratin and real hair fibers)

- Product names that list a specific ingredient that is very low on the ingredient lists (i.e., Big Momma’s Silk Protein Hair Milk: Water, Aloe Vera Leaf Juice, Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Shea Butter, Extra Virgin Olive Oil....15 other ingredients...Propylene Glycol, Silk Amino Acids, Fragrance)

- Products touted as being natural that contain a cone within the first five ingredients

- Etsy vendors that sell Russian roulette hair product with no definitive ingredient lists, only the highlights of the possibility of some ingredients

- Etsy shipping rates (i.e., $5 for one product $3 for each additional product)

- Vendors that use cheap-looking Windows 95 product labels

- Viewing naturals who regularly straighten or heat train as being illegitimate while using two moisturizers, a  styler and 6oz of gel in order to make your curls “pop” (no offense, but the hypocrisy of this is overwhelming)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Spending time trying to flat iron my hair for a damn length check for if to come out like who did what--- ANGTFD I'm just do a pull test from now on until I feel like making myself look like a hot floofy mess.



 DIDN'T I TELL YOU TO STOP BEING SO HARD ON YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

PJaye

lmbo @ the windows95 labels


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DIDN'T I TELL YOU TO STOP BEING SO HARD ON YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!



I'm just sayin lol


----------



## Aireen (Nov 8, 2012)

Stylists making rude comments about your perfectly fine BSL+ hair, talkin' 'bout "Hmmm girrrrlllll... you need a trim!" with a stank face while they're in a very questionable looking weave/wig with chewed up NL hair below... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT.


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2012)

Strangers  touching your hair,all the way to the root-Aint nobody got time for that..

Folks that want to argue,is 3c better then 4a-Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Nov 8, 2012)

15 steps and 6 hair products to do a simple a$$ style like a bun or bobby pinned up braid


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 8, 2012)

you relax every 6 weeks, wear a phony bun _in the same spot errday for at LEAST six months_ slick it ALL down with Let's Jam and cry about the bald spot where the bun is, Naomi edges, rice-paper thin and forever NL hair. GOOHWTBS! ANGTFT!

take you 50 11 years to grow it out to WL and you decide THEN that you prefer lace fronts?! WTH?! ANGTFT!


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 8, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> you relax every 6 weeks, wear a phony bun _in the same spot errday for at LEAST six months_ slick it ALL down with Let's Jam and cry about the bald spot where the bun is, Naomi edges, rice-paper thin and forever NL hair. GOOHWTBS! ANGTFT!
> 
> *take you 50 11 years to grow it out to WL and you decide THEN that you prefer lace fronts?! WTH?! ANGTFT!*


*
*


Amen to the bolded


----------



## Guinan (Nov 8, 2012)

When people ask to see pics of you when u were younger, in order to compare ur hair. NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT

When people ask to see pics of ur family & ask questions about ur cutural background. NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT.

If your great great great great great great great great great grandmother was 3 quarters cherokee and ur great great great great great great great granddaddy was irish, that's why ur hair is long and healthy. NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Nov 8, 2012)

When u respond to a post about a youtuber and u get the third degree from a lhcf member as if the member knew the person personally. Even if the post wasn't negative. NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

pelohello said:


> If your great great great great great great great great great grandmother was 3 quarters cherokee and ur great great great great great great great granddaddy was irish, that's why ur hair is long and healthy. NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



.....YAS!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 8, 2012)

NaturalEngima said:


> Looking for that Holy Grail product that will give your hair unicorn status, cook you breakfast, clean your house, wash your car and pay your bills........Aint nobody got time for that.



I HOLLERED!!     *WOOOOOoooooo*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

greenandchic

I can't stand a lying vendor......knowing dag'gon well they're using a base (which is fine as long as your honest and the prices remain reasonable), but then they have the nerve to lie about it and whats worst is the fact that they jack the prices sky high. Makes my blood boil thinking about it.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 8, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> *
> 
> 6) Scalp massages (they give me migraines no matter how light...and frankly that requires extra "effort" lol even if they didn't)....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!*



^^^  THIS  ^^^


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 8, 2012)

What? I come in to your store and your Korean behind gave ME attitude and followed around the store, then expected me to stand in line and drop MY cash? Yes, I did just bounce and aint never comin back! ANGTFT! 

(this happened to me just last week! I was PISSED)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> What? I come in to your store and your Korean behind gave ME attitude and followed around the store, then expected me to stand in line and drop MY cash? Yes, I did just bounce and aint never comin back! ANGTFT!
> 
> (this happened to me just last week! I was PISSED)



This happen to me last time I went to the BSS closest to me.  I haven't been back since. There is one downtown that I love though. The owner's husband is black and their daughter is the store manager, CONSTANT PROFESSIONALS! When I have time or need something you can only find at a BSS I tend to go there.


----------



## NIN4eva (Nov 9, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rky5-hzYBw4&feature=player_embedded



OMG this is my new favorite thing. I just laughed so loud I think the neighbors might come check on me.


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 9, 2012)

Going to the salon for a 2:00 hair and makeup appointment. You have to be at an event at 6:30. Your stylist shows up at 4:00. You end up leaving the salon with your hair wet at 4:30 to go to another salon to get it flat ironed. Your hair and makeup is done at 6:30 and you still have to go home to get dressed, etc.





(Literally! ). This is after that same stylist being a *no show* two weeks before.

This happened to a friend of mine a few weeks ago. She said she was never going back. I told her next time she should just have me flat iron my hair. Meanwhile for me, I started my wash n go at 4:30, showered, makeup, and everything and was ready for the event on time. The whole time I was with her I was just shaking my head, feeling grateful that I'm a complete DIYer, and offering to do her hair if she needs it. SMH.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> People talking bout they need to loose weight and they know damn well they already banging/ petite/small--- ANGTFD!
> 
> Oh lord if I see another person talking bout they hair ain't long and its past yo shoulders (anything past yo boobs and yo butt crack is long people hell SL is long to me)--- ANGTFD ish!
> 
> ...



^ All of this! Lmao


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Lol I'm mad she said "Windows 95 labels" Remember folks were mad thirst to get that from Office Max? Lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> you relax every 6 weeks, wear a phony bun in the same spot errday for at LEAST six months slick it ALL down with Let's Jam and cry about the bald spot where the bun is, Naomi edges, rice-paper thin and forever NL hair. GOOHWTBS! ANGTFT!
> 
> take you 50 11 years to grow it out to WL and you decide THEN that you prefer lace fronts?! WTH?! ANGTFT!



*does the walking around clapping laugh*


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Your stylist quadruple booking, eating her lunch, arriving 5 hours late, nursing her baby, meditating, praying, going to the bathroom, cursing out her baby daddy on the phone in french or spanish, putting her hands w/oxtail juice in your hair, dropping the fine tooth comb, picking it up and attempting to rake your hair with it, then catching an attitude because you say "not too tight." 

DA *** OUTTA HERE W/THAT ISH! Ainnobodygottimefahdat!

#learntodoyourownhair


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is one of the best threads, I'm still laughing.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 9, 2012)

when those men drag you to the salon telling you the price is 40€. woman finished your hair and says 110 €! 
(the customer ended up locked in the salon by the hairdressers! " either 110€ or you wont get out"
Aint got time for that! 

- hair smelling like chicken when your done (that stylist has been eating whenever she went off to get something )pfff

Aint nobody got time for that


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 9, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> *.....When a natural coworker of mine claims that relaxed hair is dry........No honey, YOUR relaxed hair was dry, mine has plenty of moisture, H*LL "You want some?" ........AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!*
> 
> .....When people with BSL (or beyond) hair claims their hair isn't long.........*sideye.....YOU WANT TO SWITCH THEN? Cause I'd gladly take it .......AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> 
> ...



YES! Any natural folks making negative generalizations about relaxed hair. Just because YOU never knew how to take care of YOUR relaxed hair doesn't mean that relaxed hair can’t grow and be healthy. AIN’T NOBODY GOT TIME FA DAT!



Seamonster said:


> Saying a butter or oil lightens stretch marks, either I look like a zebra or I don't, - ain't nobody got time for that
> 
> Claiming a product contains Unicorn tears, and listing it as the last ingredient in the product - ain't nobody got time for that
> 
> *You tube contest that want me to subscribe to their all their friends, twitter, facebook page so I can win a bar of soap - ain't nobody got time for that*



Chile I thought I was the only one thinking these folks is getting ridiculous with these contest rules!!!  I swear I saw a contest recently with about 10 steps to enter the giveaway! AIN’T NOBODY GOT TIME FA DAT ****!!!

Also:

Folks who are secretive about their regimen or hair products. Is it really that damn serious?!?!? AIN’T NOBODY GOT TIME FA DAT!!!!

Youtube hair tutorials done with a full head of weave. erplexed AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FA DAT FOOLISHNESS!!!


----------



## danniegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

No face you tube videos

Ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## Saga (Nov 9, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Your stylist quadruple booking, eating her lunch, arriving 5 hours late, nursing her baby, meditating, praying, going to the bathroom, cursing out her baby daddy on the phone in french or spanish, putting her hands w/oxtail juice in your hair, dropping the fine tooth comb, picking it up and attempting to rake your hair with it, then catching an attitude because you say "not too tight."
> 
> DA *** OUTTA HERE W/THAT ISH! Ainnobodygottimefahdat!
> 
> #learntodoyourownhair



This gave me liiiiiife


----------



## NJoy (Nov 9, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Your stylist quadruple booking, eating her lunch, arriving 5 hours late, nursing her baby, meditating, praying, going to the bathroom, cursing out her baby daddy on the phone in french or spanish, putting her hands w/oxtail juice in your hair, dropping the fine tooth comb, picking it up and attempting to rake your hair with it, then catching an attitude because you say "not too tight."
> 
> DA *** OUTTA HERE W/THAT ISH! Ainnobodygottimefahdat!
> 
> #learntodoyourownhair


 





..... 





(Oh Lawd. I can't even breathe. )


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 9, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> YES! Any natural folks making negative generalizations about relaxed hair. Just because YOU never knew how to take care of YOUR relaxed hair doesn't mean that relaxed hair can’t grow and be healthy. AIN’T NOBODY GOT TIME FA DAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...........AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 9, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @greenandchic
> 
> I can't stand a lying vendor......knowing dag'gon well they're using a base (which is fine as long as your honest and the prices remain reasonable), but then they have the nerve to lie about it and whats worst is the fact that they jack the prices sky high. Makes my blood boil thinking about it.



What vendors use bases?


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 9, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> What vendors use bases?



Wonder Curl
Brendita's Body Works 
Hairveda
Afroveda

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/4a/114641-hair-products-their-bases.html exposes a lot of them.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/4a/114641-hair-products-their-bases.html^^^^^She got it covered.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 9, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Wonder Curl
> Brendita's Body Works
> Hairveda
> Afroveda
> ...



I didn't know HV use bases. I'm DCing w/ her SitriNillah DC right now as we speak...not sure how I like it though but it is thick.  WOW!  I really didn't know that.

I knew about AV and suspected BBW.  I've been interested in BBW for a while now.  I hate the fact she uses bases.  Not that there's anything wrong with it but I feel like if your using bases then you shouldn't be charging an arm and leg for your products.

I never heard of WC. *off to check them out*


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 10, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Wonder Curl
> Brendita's Body Works
> Hairveda
> Afroveda
> ...



Wowwwww greenandchic







I love Sitrinillah! And to find out it's from a base?! Wowwwww... *Ain't nobody got time to wait 4 weeks to get a conditioner that's really just a base*.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 10, 2012)

^^That's why I don't understand why it takes so long since they're not really making the conditioners/products and why they wanna charge so much.


----------



## NIN4eva (Nov 10, 2012)

I've just started making products myself. As far as I'm concerned using a base, adding some fragrance oil and then selling it as a product you made is just as shady as selling something you purchased at the drugstore and slapping your own label on it.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 11, 2012)

when you go to à job interview and they tell you " you're too experienced and we are afraid you get bored"
WHAT? fools after coming all the way to your company you tell me this when you have already freakin SEEN MY CV and know the expérience i have!!!!  waste of time........ and if i applied its because i want the job. why talk about bordum ?pfff.

AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT....waste of time


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 11, 2012)

woman not adding clips to wig having that panther model walk head high....THEN...wig gets cought in metro.woman realises like 4 minutes after when everyone is laughing and looking at the wig hanging on the door..very embarassing .lol
AINT GOT TIME FOR THAT


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 11, 2012)

I will probably get burned for this one but.....

People that have been on the board "constantly" for 50/11 years and STILL asking the same questions like they are brand new (e.g. Do you still use a moisturizing conditioner after Aphogee 2 step treatment...wth??) - Ain't nobody got time for that!!

People who provide me unsolicited advice about MY hair - (e.g. Gurrrll - u need to relax your hair every 4-6 weeks, Gurllll - you need to wear you hair down more - etc) - Aint' nobody got time for that + Mind yo business (Bernice, South Beach Tow)


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 11, 2012)

Youtube tutorials that make you regret clicking play. (yo hairline in the middle of your head & im supposed to follow your advice?) 

Ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## 30something (Nov 11, 2012)

This applies to Youtube...
....Using half the dang bottle of product to do some twist and taking a whole 2 minute trying to rub the product in cuz you use to much product... AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 11, 2012)

*When stylist prefer to 'weave it up' instead of implementing healthy hair care practices...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 11, 2012)

When you ask people what they do with their hair then they reply "GIRL I DON"T KNOW and LAUGH"......Why so secretive? JUST TELL ME WHAT YOU DID!.......Ain't nobody got time for no selfish behind broad.


----------



## Jasmataz (Nov 11, 2012)

Clicking on a thread only to find that the op deleted all the pictures after only 2 hours...ain't nobody got time for that. 

People that give a product rave reviews (after using it only one time), encourage and convince folks to buy the product, then come back a week later saying how the product done made their hair fall out ....ain't nobody got time for that. 

And I have to agree with the people that mentioned the ridiculous rules for these youtube giveaways. They want you to follow them on twitter/instagram/tumblr, post a comment saying why you love their channel, subscribe to all their friend's channels. Um no, ain't nobody got time for alladat. Especially if the prize is only a tiny little tube of lipgloss or something lol.


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 11, 2012)

people who type up a book report when all the OP asked is what is your favorite conditioner......I ain't got time for that


----------



## Aireen (Nov 11, 2012)

JasmineLatice said:


> Clicking on a thread only to find that the op deleted all the pictures after only 2 hours...ain't nobody got time for that.


Ugh, I know! Or when OP makes an unpopular post gets the expected response, then deletes the whole thing in a huff. Just because the thread is 90% negative feedback doesn't mean you delete the fun for everyone else... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## Aireen (Nov 11, 2012)

poochie167 said:


> people who type up a book report when all the OP asked is what is your favorite conditioner......I ain't got time for that


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 11, 2012)

Sitting under this freaking hair burning my freaking ears I ain't go time fahdat


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 11, 2012)

Kerryan

I gave my hair bonnet dryer away and got a soft bonnet. Because it was the debil  and I really DON'T have time for that.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 11, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Kerryan
> 
> I gave my hair bonnet dryer away and got a soft bonnet. Because it was the debil  and I really DON'T have time for that.



This is my first roller set as a natural I don't do dryers oh god my head can hardly fit under this piece


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 11, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> This is my first roller set as a natural I don't do dryers oh god my head can hardly fit under this piece



I can't rollerset to save my freaking life. With my hair it does more harm then good .


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 11, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I can't rollerset to save my freaking life. With my hair it does more harm then good .



Girl my mom did it and I was crying erplexed but I don't want to blow dry so this is it I m trying to wear my hair now I can't be bothered with the braids and weaves anymore


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 11, 2012)

Kerryann

I want box braids sooooooo bad, but I've never had extensions of any sort EVER! So I'm a bit afraid.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 11, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Kerryann
> 
> I want box braids sooooooo bad, but I've never had extensions of any sort EVER! So I'm a bit afraid.



I'm done with that too many freaking tangles


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 11, 2012)

The fact that EllePixie Don' stop blogging/vloggin  (I understand why though, those joes on Youtube can be vicious as hell )........AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME TO BE LOSING ONE OF THEIR FAV PRODUCT PUSHA'S


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 12, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Long strands of hair from your own head getting caught in your own food... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> 
> *Long stands of hair getting caught in your bum crack in the shower... *AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!



I have to wash that last b/c I swear my butt is a hair catcher. AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT. 

B/c you hair is WL people threatening you when you say you want to cut it. It's my hair! AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT

Your man pulling your hair stick out of your hair b/c he wants to see it down. Fool it's up for a reason...touch it one more time and you will pull back a nub. AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT

Sitting down in a chair and pulling yanking your own hair. AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT

Spending two days washing and flat ironing my hair for a length check just to COwash it the next day. AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT

Ordering hair products and stalking the tracking info like a crackhead waiting for the next hit AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 12, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> .....When a natural coworker of mine claims that relaxed hair is dry........No honey, YOUR relaxed hair was dry, mine has plenty of moisture, H*LL "You want some?" ........AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> 
> .....*When people with BSL (or beyond) hair claims their hair isn't long.........*sideye.....YOU WANT TO SWITCH THEN? Cause I'd gladly take it .......AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!*
> 
> ...




*OK, I'm guilty of this right here but I swear it feels short. I think it might be the fact that I'm texlaxed and my hair shrinks to shoulder length. *


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 12, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> *Ordering hair products and stalking the tracking info like a crackhead waiting for the next hit AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT*



......   O and


----------



## Solitude (Nov 12, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> The fact that EllePixie Don' stop blogging/vloggin  (I understand why though, those joes on Youtube can be vicious as hell )........AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME TO BE LOSING ONE OF THEIR FAV PRODUCT PUSHA'S



EnExitStageLeft

Did something in particular happen? I went to her blog the other day and noticed that she wrote that it was no longer active.....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 12, 2012)

Solitude 

I honestly don't know. Apparently it was a combination of things. Needless to say, she will be missed.


----------



## levette (Nov 12, 2012)

Tea rinses, coffee rinses,  monistat treatments.....umm NO....AINT GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## frizzy (Nov 12, 2012)

Being out in public with stinky and greasy hair from growth aids--smelling like a toxic dump site.  ANGTFT!


----------



## Embyra (Nov 12, 2012)

Keeping hair journals ....spreadsheets wtf! 



I ain't got time for that!! Never ever!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 12, 2012)

Making length shirts ....ain't got time to mess up my good shirt 

3 days wash and go hair equals tangled mess....I ain't got time fahdat


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 12, 2012)

Vaselining my ends every night I DONT HAVE TIME FOR THAT lol

Keeping up with how many weeks post am , I DON'T GOT TIME FOR THAT

Explaining something about hair to someone who ask me a question but clearly doesn't care or get bored easy I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR THAT


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 12, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Vaselining my ends every night I DONT HAVE TIME FOR THAT lol
> 
> *Keeping up with how many weeks post am , I DON'T GOT TIME FOR THAT*
> 
> Explaining something about hair to someone who ask me a question but clearly doesn't care or get bored easy I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR THAT



OMG yes!  I actually have to sit down and count out the weeks, which is why I hardly ever mention how many weeks post I am.  I put the date in my siggy so I can keep up and then count by months.  Like, right now I say I'm about a month and a half post.


----------



## claud-uk (Nov 12, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Your man pulling your hair stick out of your hair b/c he wants to see it down. *Fool it's up for a reason...touch it one more time* and you will pull back a nub. AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT
> 
> *Spending two days washing and flat ironing my hair for a length check just to COwash it the next day. AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT*
> 
> *Ordering hair products and stalking the tracking info like a crackhead waiting for the next hit AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT*





EnExitStageLeft said:


> When you ask people what they do with their hair then they reply "GIRL I DON"T KNOW and LAUGH"......Why so secretive? JUST TELL ME WHAT YOU DID!.......*Ain't nobody got time for no selfish behind broad.*







This has GOT to be thread of the year, OP you're a genius!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Nov 12, 2012)

10 step wash day routine with 22 different products

AIN'T NOBOBY GOT TIME FOR THAT


----------



## frizzy (Nov 12, 2012)

Aight Kerryann, I'm gonna spin off ya.

Spending $$ on a cute length check tee shirt when you got plenty of old tees at home,  nobody's gonna wear it outside so it don't need to be cute.  ANGTFT


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 12, 2012)

Responding to any thread with "HEEEEELLLLLP" in the title. I swear it's not that serious, and if it is why are you online? Aint nobody got time fa dat!!


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 12, 2012)

frizzy said:


> Aight Kerryann, I'm gonna spin off ya.
> 
> Spending $$ on a cute length check tee shirt when you got plenty of old tees at home,  nobody's gonna wear it outside so it don't need to be cute.  ANGTFT


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 12, 2012)

when u ask someone their regimen and they say they wash and condition all secretive and crap. i hate that. dont have time for all dat..keep your funky hair secrets


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Nov 12, 2012)

Worrying about your skin color issues - * Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!*

Your transparent insecurities about hair when I walk in the room with my big, near natural hair - *Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!*

Henna! Just the entire process can kick rocks for a little bit of color - *Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!*

Complex regimens (Wash or cowash your hair and DC once a week and keep it moving) - *Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!*


----------



## Dee_33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Products that you have to mix 50-11 other products to just to get it to work.  If it doesn't work by itself, I want something that will.


----------



## frizzy (Nov 12, 2012)

Expensive products.  You cost more than $20, well how 'bout you sit on that shelf until someone else comes to get you? Huh??   ANGTFT


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Ordering hair products and stalking the tracking info like a crackhead waiting for the next hit AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT



Bwahahaha! Be sweatin' and ish, nearly attacking the poor UPS guy.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 12, 2012)

LaToya28 said:


> Responding to any thread with "HEEEEELLLLLP" in the title. I swear it's not that serious, and if it is why are you online? Aint nobody got time fa dat!!



Like um, call 911! Lmao


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Taking fiftyleven vitamins...and yo burps smelling like fish. No thank you!

ANGTFT!


----------



## frizzy (Nov 12, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> when u ask someone their regimen and they say they wash and condition all secretive and crap. i hate that. dont have time for all dat..keep your funky hair secrets




_So...uh....err..._what's your regimen??  _Got a link?  Got some pitchas?_


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Explaining something about hair to someone who ask me a question but clearly doesn't care or get bored easy I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR THAT



I don't have to deal with that yet but when I do my answer is "wash once a week and use Doo Gro products". Even though I've never used the full line, its easier than explaining my regimen to someone who doesnt care.

AIN'T GOT TIME FOR THAT.


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 12, 2012)

frizzy said:


> _So...uh....err..._what's your regimen??  _Got a link?  Got some pitchas?_



everybody in the world know my regimen


----------



## Embyra (Nov 12, 2012)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> everybody in the world know my regimen



So true I think yours was the first fotki I studied  I read from start to finish Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aireen (Nov 12, 2012)

Breakage... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 12, 2012)

luving me said:


> Products that you have to mix 50-11 other products to just to get it to work.  If it doesn't work by itself, I want something that will.



 If it doesn't work alone, I don't want anything to do with it.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 12, 2012)

Counting other people's money AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT


----------



## Guinan (Nov 12, 2012)

When peoples avatar, siggie, length checks etc... are them in these ridiculously sex face/positions, in lingerie & especially a$$ shots to show the back of your hair. I want to see ur hair NOT ur a$$! NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wondering how PJs afford to buy so many products, mind ya beeswax cuz ain't nobody got time fa dat!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 12, 2012)

LaToya28 said:


> Wondering *how PJs afford to buy so many products*,* mind ya beeswax cuz ain't nobody got time fa dat!*



EXACTLY! My money, my business. Get a hobby and stop concerning yourself with what *I *do, SHOOT!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 12, 2012)

pelohello said:


> When peoples avatar, siggie, length checks etc... are them in these ridiculously sex face/positions, in lingerie & especially a$$ shots to show the back of your hair. I want to see ur hair NOT ur a$$! NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



.........


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 12, 2012)

Vendors who don't offer free shipping even if you're buying $200 worth of products. Ain't nobody got time for that. 

Vendors who offer discounts that won't even cover the cost of shipping. Ain't nobody got time for that. 

Vendors who offer "sales," but mark up the products on the low. Ain't nobody got time for that. 

Waiting more than 4 weeks for your order. Ain't nobody got time for that. 

Waiting for Aveyou to FINALLY give us that sale they promised us. Ain't nobody got time for that. 

Missing some LHCF tea and trying to search for it, but having no success.  Ain't nobody got time for that. 

Waiting until midnight to place your order because you know the other LHCF ladies are going to clean the joint out. No ma'am! Ain't nobody REALLY got time for that!!!


----------



## swirl (Nov 13, 2012)

reading 10 pages of responses to see if anyone already said what you wanted to say! aint nobody got time for that!!


----------



## msbettyboop (Nov 13, 2012)

You click on a you tube video that says how to........ and style is already done then youtuber spends 15 mins talking about the dang style and never actually shows you how she did it.....so annoying and ANGTFT!


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 13, 2012)

msbettyboop said:


> You click on a you tube video that says how to........ and style is already done then youtuber spends 15 mins talking about the dang style and never actually shows you how she did it.....so annoying and ANGTFT!



Exactly!!! "I love this style, I did this for a wedding, I used .........." 

Ok so can we see the steps????? Ugh really really really don't have time for that mess!!!!!


----------



## BklynHeart (Nov 13, 2012)

Going to hair salons were everyone acts like they're a finalist on Project Runway or America's Top Model. Stylists looking you up and down to see if you at least have on 'Lu-boot-in' shoes to see if you're worthy of them puttin' their hands on your head. Yet, the booster/bootleg-man comes in the door with name-brand stuff he stole or knocked off and they all leave with your hair looking a hot mess to buy what he has or put in an order for next time. ANGTFT!!!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Nov 13, 2012)

People who put up youtube videos with funky attitudes, rolling thier eyes and sighing like they are doing someone a favor by making a video....ANGTFT


----------



## wetwavy (Nov 13, 2012)

Using ANGTFT instead of just saying Ain't Nobody Got Time For That. I skip to the end and don't know what yal talking 'bout, Stop abbreviating everything!!!..... Ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 13, 2012)

wetwavy said:


> Using ANGTFT instead of just saying Ain't Nobody Got Time For That. I skip to the end and don't know what yal talking 'bout, Stop abbreviating everything!!!..... Ain't nobody got time for that


 

Ain't nobody got time for what ever that fluck that is in yo' siggy!  I'm reporting you to the admins for disturbing my eye sight!


----------



## wetwavy (Nov 13, 2012)

MsBoinglicious said:


> Ain't nobody got time for what ever that fluck that is in yo' siggy!  I'm reporting you to the admins for disturbing my eye sight!



She getting it tho' ...... now yo siggy had me rolling fareal


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Nov 13, 2012)

Going to the beauty salon and spending all day in there then waking up the next day looking like a thunder cat...  HELL NO! I AINT GOT TIME FOR THAT S***.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 13, 2012)

^^^ a thunder cat tho?!? HAAAAA!


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Nov 13, 2012)

LaToya28 said:


> Responding to any thread with "HEEEEELLLLLP" in the title. I swear it's not that serious, and if it is why are you online? Aint nobody got time fa dat!!


 
whoa that's cold.


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Nov 13, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> when u ask someone their regimen and they say they wash and condition all secretive and crap. i hate that. dont have time for all dat..keep your funky hair secrets


 
I agree with that. I mentioned that on a thread a while ago. YOu ask them what they use on their hair and they say something like... "whatever's on sale. Yeah right. And then you ask them the name of a product they use and they can never remember. Please! I know the name of every product I use on my hair. I use it every week... AGTft


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 13, 2012)

Kinky4Agirl said:


> I agree with that. I mentioned that on a thread a while ago. YOu ask them what they use on their hair and they say something like... "whatever's on sale. Yeah right. And then you ask them the name of a product they use and they can never remember. Please! I know the name of every product I use on my hair. I use it every week... AGTft



yeah. and if they dont "remember" all they should do is go to the bathroom and check the name. they cant use à bottle per day and throw the thing away.  wooow these type can sue you for copying reggie looool . just toooo serious about all this


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ I didn't know ppl were really like that. I guess they don't want a lot of ppl buying their fav products so that the prices won't go up lol. Still, that's pretty OTT.


----------



## 30something (Nov 13, 2012)

Making a whole new thread to do a shout out to ask a question to ONE member knowing that sending a PM would be much more appropriate.... AINT NO BODY GOT THE TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## Angel of the North (Nov 13, 2012)

Ebay sellers that see that you're watching an item/had the item in your basket (in this case good days hair pins), end the listing because the item is no longer available and then re-list at a higher price ANGTFT!!! I deleted it out of prinicple, especially as none had been sold to date


----------



## loveafterwar (Nov 13, 2012)

wetwavy said:


> Using ANGTFT instead of just saying Ain't Nobody Got Time For That. I skip to the end and don't know what yal talking 'bout, Stop abbreviating everything!!!..... Ain't nobody got time for that


 

Lawd not Isis


----------



## Relentless (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is my 2 cents for what I don't have time for:

People looking closely at my roots to see if I am wearing tracks.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 13, 2012)

Reading this whole thread to find out if your idea is already posted...Ain't nobody got time for that!

ETA: Turns out I should have time to read the last page because someone else already said this....   I guess I have time for that


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 15, 2012)

Finding shed/broken naps caught in every piece of my dang laundry! igotbronchitis, ain't nobody got time fa dat!


----------



## miracles11 (Nov 15, 2012)

Indeed!!  NOBODY got that kind of time!


----------



## frizzy (Nov 15, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> *everybody in the world know my regimen*



Girl, I've been dieing to tell you that _"AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!"_  
Gimme a link or something!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 15, 2012)

Angel of the North said:
			
		

> Ebay sellers that see that you're watching an item/had the item in your basket (in this case good days hair pins), end the listing because the item is no longer available and then re-list at a higher price ANGTFT!!! I deleted it out of prinicple, especially as none had been sold to date



I just checked if they had them still and nothing came up


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 15, 2012)

This is seriously 1 of my favorite threads. It's good clean fun. And NO drama 

LHCF DRAMA... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## Flawlis1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Wearing a sew in weave for 2 years to protect and grow your real hair, only to take it out and find some thin, broken off strands with no edges..... Ain't nobody got time for that!!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Nov 15, 2012)

Being ever so careful during your relaxer touch up to make sure not to overlap the relaxer. You leave it in the appropriate timeframe with the neatest smoothing techniques. You wash out the relaxer and your hair is still underprocessed in sections. So you have straight and nappy (I mean "curly pieces") all over your head........ Aint Nobody Got Time For That!!!!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 15, 2012)

Flawlis1 said:
			
		

> Wearing a sew in weave for 2 years to protect and grow your real hair, only to take it out and find some thin, broken off strands with no edges..... Ain't nobody got time for that!!



Lol.........


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 15, 2012)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Finding shed/broken naps caught in every piece of my dang laundry! igotbronchitis, ain't nobody got time fa dat!


 
Girl stop it!! Now!!


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 15, 2012)

Lissa0821 said:


> Being ever so careful during your relaxer touch up to make sure not to overlap the relaxer. You leave it in the appropriate timeframe with the neatest smoothing techniques. You wash out the relaxer and your hair is still underprocessed in sections. So you have straight and nappy (I mean "curly pieces") all over your head........ Aint Nobody Got Time For That!!!!!!


 
I remember those days.


----------



## Angel of the North (Nov 15, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> I just checked if they had them still and nothing came up



beautyintheyes It was on ebay.co.uk

ETA: That is the only place I've seen them available in the UK


----------



## NJoy (Nov 16, 2012)

Mix up henna and let it sit overnight, Henna on hair ~ 4 hrs or overnight, Indigo~ 2 hrs, DC ~ 45 mins, hella mess all up in my bathroom, then I STILLLLL gotta moisturize, seal and airdry my hair just to cover a few grays sneaking up in my hairline?




*Maaaaaannn.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR ALLA THAT!!! *




.


----------



## CountryBumpkin (Nov 22, 2012)

Some loc thangs don't nobody got time for:

-being asked by a fellow locer (who incidentally seemed to be thinning at the roots and edges) about how did I get my locs so thick at the roots, being prompted by this person to go through step by step process of what I do and how I do it, and when I get to the part where I say that  I try not to latch/twist more than once a month or longer because too much tension will thin the hair and promptly hitting a brick wall.  Because, to quote her, "I HAVE to twist my hair every week".  Ok, boo, do you. Keep right on strutting with your balding edges. Why you ask if you didn't want to hear the answer? Ain't nobody got time for ala dat.

-Locers bragging about how all they need to do for moisture is wet their locs in the shower every day or every other day, how they don't need no moisturizer or conditioner. Then get all paniced years down the road when they have an issue with mildew.  Moisturized locs does not equal walking around with a constantly damp head.  It's not really rocket science to figure out that you're practically inviting the mildew to come on in and set down and have a nice dinner. ain't nobody got time for ala dat.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Bumping my bun on the side of my car door. Aint nobody got time for no lopsided bun!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 25, 2012)

Having your sister in law stare you down while doing you hair, only to try to correct what your doing......CHILE, you and yo' 365 day micro braid wearing behind needs to go else where with that ish.....cause AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 25, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Using the search function to find out everyone's favourite moisturizing/protein conditioner... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> (*ETA: ^ Stop being lazy, asking the same question over and over and use that search! *)


Aireen, LOL, are you talking to me son That search feature is the devil sometimes.  Never gets me what I need.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 25, 2012)

30% off black friday sale with $40 shipping...........HELL NO I AIN'T GOT TIME FOR THAT!!!!!!


----------



## StarScream35 (Nov 25, 2012)

Protective styling.....Ain't nobody got time for that! I'm putting in all this hard work on my hair.........you and the whole world gone see my crown and glory.

Sitting in a salon all dayum Saturday for a relaxer......Ain't nobody got time for that! Thank God I went natural!

Deep Conditioning for 3 or 4 hours.......Ain't nobody got time for that! I'm a busy woman......gotta keep it quick and simple.


----------



## HairTreasure (Nov 25, 2012)

Constantly having people tell me: "Girl I would go natural, but I just can't do it." Then giving me 50-11 reasons why they cannot.- Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Jasmataz (Nov 25, 2012)

Spend hours doing a twist-out only for it to come out looking like who-shot-john . Ain't nobody got time for that. (This happened to me a few days ago)


----------



## mech (Nov 25, 2012)

posting 20 min long youtube tutorials on how to do a limp a.ss ponytail. aint nobody got time for that!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 25, 2012)

Your new to YouTube you got 10 videos, 6 of them are product reviews and of course you love everything  (tryna get a deal) and the other 4 are of how you had a setback! Ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 25, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Your new to YouTube you got 10 videos, 6 of them are product reviews and of course you love everything  (tryna get a deal) and the other 4 are of how you had a setback! Ain't nobody got time for that



I don't know who you are talking about....but this was hilarious!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Watching a 15 minute YouTube "tutorial" of how to brush a newborn's hair. (Yes this is out there).

Da hayle? Ain't nobody got time for that!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Aireen (Nov 26, 2012)

Mandy4610 said:


> @Aireen, LOL, are you talking to me son That search feature is the devil sometimes.  Never gets me what I need.


LOL I feel you but geez, they gotta make a sticky on the top of the page for "BEST MOISTURIZING & PROTEIN CONDITIONERS USED BY MEMBERS" or something. I see this question EVERY month, no joke and it erks meeeeee.


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 26, 2012)

Having family members tell me to go natural (or cut off my relaxed ends) when I just started texlaxing my hair. They need natural hair more than I do. Aint got time for that!!!


----------



## StarScream35 (Nov 26, 2012)

Trying to tell your hair stylist how your hair works while they INSIST they know your hair better than you do and proceed to not listen.......Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 26, 2012)

.................


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 26, 2012)

beauti said:


> *taking progress pics with your shoulders touching your ears, lookin like you aint got no neck just to make your cbl hair appear mbl.....AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!*




Funny as South Park! I almost burned myself with the tea


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 26, 2012)

venusfly said:


> Too funny! My secretary is looking at me like she thinks I just lost it and I don't even care. So true! Ain't Nobody Got time for that!


 
The first time this was posted cracked me up, but when i read your post i remember my days at the office reading funny theads and bust out laughing, then my uncle walks up and say CHILE, u getting crazy... i just laugh some more


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 26, 2012)

Mandy4610 said:


> *30% off black friday* sale with $40 shipping...........HELL NO I AIN'T GOT TIME FOR THAT!!!!!!



Are u talking about one in particular or just in general? I was placing an order and it was 30% off which seem like a good sale but then my shipping was calculated and I was like "AW Hell Naw"  after shipping it was like a 3.00 saving so I canceled my order.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 26, 2012)

I love how everyone enjoys themselves here. This is exactly the outcome I wanted. Smiles are beautiful things .


----------



## venusfly (Nov 26, 2012)

@ Sunshine baby, Girl, we all have to make a living. Thank God for the internet! Makes the work day bearable and they say laughter is good for the soul!  

Oh, and and I read that post again and it still had me cracking the hell up!


----------



## Aireen (Nov 26, 2012)

Going to the hairdresser after a long relaxer stretch to get a touch-up, you got all this good progress then homegirl comes at you with a fine tooth comb to DETANGLE from root to tip... OH HELL NO! AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 26, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I love how everyone enjoys themselves here. This is exactly the outcome I wanted. Smiles are beautiful things .



Thank you for starting this thread, when I need a laugh I search for it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 26, 2012)

Not being able to leave ANY store without your PJ actin' a fool. So you go in for one product and walk out with 5. This happen to me a CVS today.......AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## iri9109 (Nov 27, 2012)

this thread reminds me of threadgate/who gonna check me boo? gate from a couple years ago...who remembers that? lol...speaking of which...

when a thread gets locked/poofed just when its getting good and/or before you can finish reading it...aint nobody got time for that!

opening up 50-11 tabs in your browser for each page just incase the thread does go to thread heaven ....aint nobody got time for that!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Nov 27, 2012)

Tuning in to watch a Youtuber who states this is going to be a quick video and then proceeds to ramble on about any & everything that has nothing to do with the video...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!!


----------



## browneyedgrl (Nov 27, 2012)

Jetblackhair said:
			
		

> Tuning in to watch a Youtuber who states this is going to be a quick video and then proceeds to ramble on about any & everything that has nothing to do with the video...AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!!



Thank u!  Ain't nobody got time for rambling youtubers especially when their voices are annoying.  I don't care how pretty your hair is.


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 27, 2012)

we so need one of these in the fitness section, this thread is hilarious


----------



## SimJam (Nov 27, 2012)

achieving the perfect style while playing around with your hair then NEVER EVER being able to recreate it ... I aint got no freakin time fo all that !!!


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 27, 2012)

Trying to smush this 4a 'fro under a wig cap and running around my room trying to find the wig this fine brother saw me in at Starbucks cause he just called and wanted to do coffee together. Right then. Ain't got time for that. He ended up loving my freshly dc'd and sealed curly coils. The brother was not confused.

Sitting here reading these and trying to come up with something more clever than y'all did. I REALLY ain't got time for that. My hair life is pretty boring. 

I will make time for the snot flinging guffaws I've let out here on my sick bed.


----------



## natural2008 (Nov 27, 2012)

apemay1969 said:
			
		

> Trying to smush this 4a 'fro under a wig cap and running around my room trying to find the wig this fine brother saw me in at Starbucks cause he just called and wanted to do coffee together. Right then. Ain't got time for that.



apemay1969- oooooh I LOL girrrrrrrrl tehee.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Nov 27, 2012)

My family member watching me do my hair ,proceeds to tell me I'm doing stuff wrong n my hair is coming out because she see's my shed hair ,but then have the nerve to still have a twa for 3+ years ,my hair grows 6 inches a year thanks boo boo..#Ain't Nobody Got Time For That.


----------



## DrC (Nov 27, 2012)

When  people argue about other peoples hair type and use the hair typing system like it's the bible of hair life...


----------



## Aireen (Nov 27, 2012)

This thread dying... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

(LOL I seriously love this thread, it perks up my mood. )


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 27, 2012)

U-tube videos with loud-a$$ed music when I really want to hear what the person is saying.  Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## SimJam (Nov 27, 2012)

6 hour detangling sessions using a pin to remove knots ... chile Aint nobody got time fo dat !!!


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 27, 2012)

a family member asking you to do a search and destroy for them - ANGTFT!

joining every challenge there is on every forum - aint nobody got time for that

swearing to your bf you didn't touch his protein supply, while ur hair be smellin of eggs - aint nobody got time fot that

mid strand splits- aint nobody got time for them

eating dodgy cracked pills # team hair over health - aint nobody got time for that

finding hair strands on your pillow and reconsidering your purpose in life -- AINT nobody got time for that


----------



## AutumnDreams (Nov 27, 2012)

Spending hours upon hours in the hair salon, of which one hour is waiting for the stylist to get there, one hour for her to finally even start on your head, and another waiting for her finish someone eleses head before you, then another because she ordered food and now she wants to take dang on break to eat it.  Aint nobody got time for that anymore. 

Showing the stylist the style you want and she still styles it wrong, and tells you afterwards that the model in the picture has a weave so she cant it do it like that.  ANGTFT.

Asking for a daggone trim and ending up w/ a 2inch cut.  ANGTFT.


----------



## coli (Nov 27, 2012)

Waiting for a youtube video to fully load so it doesn't keep stopping. Ain't nobody got time for dat!!


----------



## SimJam (Nov 27, 2012)

aint nobody got time fo dat !!!!


----------



## aishasoleil (Nov 27, 2012)

SimJam said:
			
		

> aint nobody got time fo dat !!!!



LMAO!!!! Girl, why you bringing up bad memories?!?! Hahahaha!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Nov 28, 2012)

SimJam said:


> achieving the perfect style while playing around with your hair then NEVER EVER being able to recreate it ... I aint got no freakin time fo all that !!!



I'm right there with you!! I hate this!! UGH!!


----------



## CountryBumpkin (Dec 1, 2012)

The long mirror that had been so meticulously and strategically placed on the bathroom door in order for you to be able to angle the door with the sink mirror to perfectly see the back of your head effortlessly, suddenly falling off the door and getting busted for no apparent reason..ANGTFT.


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 1, 2012)

All the extra shower gel, soap, loofahs, deodorant, razors, moisturizers, etc that you blow through cause every wash day you're in and out of the shower 3 dang times! ANGTFT


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Leaving oil on your computer mouse and phone due to touching your hair after getting a little too excited with the Bee Mine Luscious Moisturizer... 

ain't nobody got time for that!  

*washes hands with blue Dawn*

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 1, 2012)

Having to drive 10 miles round trip to patronize the Middle Eastern owned BSS (with better customer service and product selection) because I refuse to patronize Korean owned one right across the street. "AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!"

Tonight's midnight detangling session (on hair that ain't seen a comb in more than a month of Sundays) when I need to be in bed but I'll have even less time for this ish tomorrow. "AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!"


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 1, 2012)

cocosweet said:


> Having to drive 10 miles round trip to patronize the Middle Eastern owned BSS (with better customer service and product selection) because I refuse to patronize Korean owned one right across the street. "AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!"
> 
> Tonight's midnight detangling session (on hair that ain't seen a comb in more than a month of Sundays) when I need to be in bed but I'll have even less time for this ish tomorrow. "AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!"



I have a BSS down the street from my job I could swing by after work, but I hate being followed and treated like a criminal. So, I take my behind to the other side of town where the owners Husband is black and her Mixed Daughter is the Manager. They're polite, professional, and its family owned. I LOVES IT!


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 2, 2012)

About to begin detangling session that I really ain't got time for.

Pray for me.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 2, 2012)

cocosweet said:


> About to begin detangling session that I really ain't got time for.
> 
> Pray for me.


We got chu. Good luck, girl.


----------



## kellistarr (Dec 2, 2012)

Guilty PJ's who list 50 products that they bought this week, and at the end of the list they start explaining that they had to buy their staples....Girl, just own it, *"Ain't Nobody Got Time For That."*


----------



## knt1229 (Dec 2, 2012)

Complicated regimes.....Aint' Nobody Got Time For That. Keep it simple is my philosophy.

Watching youtube vids with bad lighting and sound...Ain't Nobody Got Time For That.

Overpriced hair products marketed toward natural hair...Ain't Nobody Got Time For That.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 2, 2012)

knt1229 said:


> Overpriced hair products marketed toward natural hair...Ain't Nobody Got Time For That.



Companies kill me with that. They take a jar and put in some water and a heap of dimethicone. They then add in a tad bit of some BTMS, random additives, a crude oil and a paraben and call wanna go and charge 50 dollars for it. I REALLY ain't got time for that.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 2, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I have a BSS down the street from my job I could swing by after work, but I hate being followed and treated like a criminal. So, I take my behind to the other side of town where the owners Husband is black and her Mixed Daughter is the Manager. They're polite, professional, and its family owned. I LOVES IT!



heyyy are you in Texas? North Texas? this sounds like a BSS that I go to sometimes...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 2, 2012)

whiteoleander91

No, I'm in South Georgia .


----------



## NJoy (Dec 2, 2012)

Posts that drop off links to YT videos with no clue of what to expect or warning that you have to sit through 6 minutes before getting to anything worth watching.

"Anybody seen this video yet?"

erplexed I ain't got time for that.

Give me a quick synopsis so that I can decide if this is something that I even care to see. PLEASE.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 2, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft ahhhh, my bad lol :3


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 2, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Companies kill me with that. They take a jar and put in some water and a heap of dimethicone. They then add in a tad bit of some BTMS, random additives, a crude oil and a paraben and call wanna go and charge 50 dollars for it. I REALLY ain't got time for that.



*cough*missjessies*cough* Word? So u want me to spend 60 bucks on some mineral oil? *********...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 2, 2012)

Froreal3

..... Its like you read my mind


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 2, 2012)

whiteoleander91 said:


> @EnExitStageLeft ahhhh, my bad lol :3



Its cool girl, they're very few mixed raced owned BSS's out their so I can get how you could guess that.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 2, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Companies kill me with that. They take a jar and put in some water and a heap of dimethicone. They then add in a tad bit of some BTMS, random additives, a crude oil and a paraben and call wanna go and charge 50 dollars for it. I REALLY ain't got time for that.


When you can get the same thing at the drugstore for $5 in a bigger bottle. Mhmm...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 2, 2012)

Aireen said:


> When you can get the same thing at the drugstore for $5 in a bigger bottle. Mhmm...



....Exactly .


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Aireen said:


> When you can get the same thing at the drugstore for $5 in a bigger bottle. Mhmm...



Thank you! Just get you some Hollywood Beauty and call it a day, honey.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 2, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> ..... Its like you read my mind



Seriously, that ish better be hand mixed with the avacado oil from the organic avocados you grew in your home garden and the Argan oil you flew to Morocco to get for me to be paying you the money from one of my bills.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 2, 2012)

Untangling my hair from the Christmas wreath on my front door.........

Ain't nobody got time for all that!


----------



## msdeevee (Dec 2, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Posts that drop off links to YT videos with no clue of what to expect or warning that you have to sit through 6 minutes before getting to anything worth watching.
> 
> "Anybody seen this video yet?"
> 
> ...



Cause one *thanks* was not *enough.*

This applies to every forum. I hate that crap.
Go into a thread ain't nothing but a link to some video. I don't wanna see no porn, no racist foolishness, no bumping & grinding , no gruesomeness, no rants about nothing and on and on.

You have to read the responses to see what the link was then decide if you wanna peep.

Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## AdelineHaveMercy (Dec 2, 2012)

This isn't hair related but something I thought of. My brother recently picked up several pomegranates from the store...we finally figured out a method to get the seeds out faster but before I knew, I was taking each one out one by one. This process is pretty tedious. When I was finally done and gave everyone a bowl, my other brothers start eating them and spitting the seeds out...I was like, what, after an hour of picking the seeds you're just gonna suck the juice and spit out the fiber, the good stuff? Aint nobody got time for that


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 2, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Seriously, that ish better be hand mixed with the pumpkin seed oil from the organic avocados you grew in your home garden and the Argan oil you flew to Morocco to get for me to be paying you the money from one of my bills.



YASSSSSS HONEY! My spending money is very important to me and spending it on some cones, emulsifying wax and PURE rather then VIRGIN oil ain't the bidness.


----------



## NaturalPath (Dec 2, 2012)

1. BSL, AIN'T NO body got time for your bra to be all up in your arm pit crack.   claiming BSL all early...


2. Oh yeah and.... grabbing individual strands to search and destroy your split ends. Just get a regular trim and call it a day. Aint nobody got time for that


3. Oiling your scalp, Aint nobody got time to be sitting in church wiping oil running down your neck  true story, this happened to me


----------



## Ash25 (Dec 4, 2012)

Funniest thread ever!!!! LMAO   Why was I gone for soo long. I miss LHCF!!!!!!

Thirsty, dehydrated men calling, textin, and sending smoke signals every 5 seconds asking what im doin, do i wanna hang out, and can we get married...I just met you 2 wks ago!!!!....Aint Nobody Got Time For That!!!  

Get a life....because I have one


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 4, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> Taking fiftyleven vitamins...and yo burps smelling like fish. No thank you!
> 
> ANGTFT!



You have me crying laughing!  

Ok I'll contribute. Leaving those "coming to America" grease spots everywhere cause you oiling it down with JBCO/sulfur mix! 

ETA: Ain't Nobody Got time for dat!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 4, 2012)

@bebezazueta 
@Mane_Attraxion

 I get my soul glo on like the movie coming to america cause i moisturize and seal 3-5 times a week. My down coat and pillowcases get moisturization...imma need you to stop hating


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 4, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> You have me crying laughing!
> 
> Ok I'll contribute. Leaving those "coming to America" grease spots everywhere cause you oiling it down with JBCO/sulfur mix!
> 
> ETA: Ain't Nobody Got time for dat!



Nothing like getting on a bus or the underground and seeing that grease spot from where someone leant on the window ANGTFT!

Which also reminds, me last week during rush hour, I was travelling on the underground tube, a fellow passenger leans across the back of my head to hold onto a bar, his arm rubbing up and down my bun  had to let him know ANGTFT!!!


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 4, 2012)

-Grease stains on my pillows....Aint Nobody Got Time For That!!
-BSS running out of staple products....Aint Nobody Got Time For That
-Dandruff....Aint Nobody Got Time For That
-People throwing away your homemade DC....Aint Nobody Got Time For That


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 4, 2012)

Hunting a vendor down for a tracking number on YOUR purchase.....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Dec 5, 2012)

Gel turning into cottage chesse on your hair....aint nobody got time for that!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 5, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> 1. BSL, AIN'T NO body got time for your bra to be all up in your arm pit crack.   claiming BSL all early...


PREACH! You know what gets me though? After the people claim some ridiculous length early, everyone up in the thread will be co-signing that ish. Like... are we seeing the same photo, girl?  That's why I either say my piece, thank the person that pointed out the obvious first or I stay out. I can't get with people agreeing with the OP just to be nice but are probably giving her the side-eye irl.


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 6, 2012)

- continuously wiping oil off your (now bumped up) forehead, from behind your ears and off the back of your neck and trying to get the oil stains out of your pillowcase bc the board has convinced you its a wonderful idea to do coconut oil pre-poos and olive oil rinses  - ANGTFD

- standing outside the shower before you wash with a towel draped around your neck so you can section your hair and then twist the sections to wash and then untwisting each section to apply product and finger-detangle and massage your scalp, then re-twisting to get back in the shower to untwist and rinse each section- hell, ANGTFD

- sleeping with a shower cap on my head for *any* reason - ANGTFD


----------



## Slicebread (Dec 6, 2012)

Having to many hair growth, and skin care products in your bathroom cabinets and around the toilette it looks like a documentary of Hoarders...... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT.

Trying to figure out which one of the 11millionth products is really working because you started using 5 different ones people suggested at the same time last week and see growth spurts........AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT

Having people who seem interested comment... "Girl That is too much work"  after you've made of a concoction for them that's sitting unused at their house..... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 6, 2012)

Getting all excited to make a post and at the end of typing & adding pics your browser crashes, restarts.......your post is gone and you have to retype. ****e, annoying. AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 7, 2012)

Slicebread said:


> Having to many hair growth, and skin care products in your bathroom cabinets and around the toilette it looks like a documentary of Hoarders...... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT.



 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## genesislocks (Dec 24, 2012)

Aint nobody got time for:

1.) 10 minute "natural hair journey" vids full of hair extension pictures. Take out the extensions lol

2.) 6 years of natural hair growth "journey" with 5 Big chops. It's NOT a journey if you keep cutting your hair like you mow the lawn. 

You can tell I just got off youtube...


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Your nape hair getting stuck on the zipper of your long turtle neck sweater. Ain't nobody got time for that mess!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 24, 2012)

New and old, young and not so young youtubers giving out the wrong information!! I hate watching videos of uneducated sistas not knowing the correct names of their supposedly favorite products and  telling the world that coconut oil has protein in it, or telling people to use products on their hair that they themselves don't use. I ain't got time for that!


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 24, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> New and old, young and not so young youtubers giving out the wrong information!! I hate watching videos of uneducated sistas not knowing the correct names of their supposedly favorite products and  telling the world that coconut oil has protein in it, or telling people to use products on their hair that they themselves don't use. I ain't got time for that!



Ikr. I always unsubscribe from those people.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 24, 2012)

You're in a hurry, minding your own business on the street. you pass this dude and instead of saying good morning he looks at you and says ''YOU SINGLE"?
I'm thinking IS HE AN IDIOT? WHILE I GAVE HIM THE DISGUST LOOK .......AINT NOBADY GOT TIME FO DAT!!!!!!

***This happened a couple minutes ago***


----------



## venusfly (Dec 29, 2012)

telling e'rbody that you are waist length when every body but you can see that every strand of hair on your head is arm pit length _except_ for that one single wisp of hair in your V that managed to struggle to BSL at best and only because you leaned your head back and hunched your shoulders. Come on now, if ONLY one strand of hair is bra strap are you really right to be claiming waist length? Say it with me now folks, ain't NOBODY got TIME for THAT!


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 29, 2012)

venusfly said:


> telling e'rbody that you are waist length when every body but you can see that every strand of hair on your head is arm pit length _except_ for that one single wisp of hair in your V that managed to struggle to BSL at best and only because you leaned your head back and hunched your shoulders. Come on now, if ONLY one strand of hair is bra strap are you really right to be claiming waist length? Say it with me now folks, ain't NOBODY got TIME for THAT!


venusfly,

Maybe she's really, really, high waisted. You know, one of those people whose APL/BSL/WL are all one and the same. A true unicorn. Don't be a dream killer!


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 29, 2012)

After spending an hour or so trying on different wigs, choosing and paying for the wigs I liked, I get home and one of the wigs is the wrong style! Had to drive all the way back to the shop, wait for them to go through a hundred boxes of their wig delivery to get the right colour and style. ANGTFT!!!!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 29, 2012)

Inspecting every strand of hair lost on wash day

--been there, done that, no longer interested


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 29, 2012)

Spamming threads with request for people to vote for you in some contest. 

Ask once and move on


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2012)

doing hair care and talking about length videos when you are wearing extensions. ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 29, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> doing hair care and talking about length videos when you are wearing extensions. ain't nobody got time for that!



Yes, yes, and YES!!!! Folks look so foolish doing hair tutorials with weave on!!!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 29, 2012)

Miss Jessie's expensive ARSE curly pudding.... Chile boo...$55.00 for a tub of what? Unicorn butter mix? AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR DAT!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2012)

stores saying " we have the best prices because of our special partners and amount we order".....when à few minutes drive from there at another store the products are way less expensive,better polite servable employees ,.....etc


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 29, 2012)

When people ask for haircare tips, don't use them and want to moan and groan about their hair being dry and broken off.

CHILD BOO AND BYE! I gave you the info. you needed but you didnt do it; so forever will your strands be a HAM. AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2012)

SALES ! i dont know for the rest of the world but some stores did cheat in Paris.

example: product costs 50 € normally, à week.or 2 before sales its priced 70€ .... on sales they put it at 50 saying discount 20€ off.

THEIVES!!!!!!!!!!! i told à salesman once.cause o cought that game i his store i told him hé was à theive ,hé asked me to get out lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 29, 2012)

coolsista-paris

This happens in the states too  and AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## mayoo (Dec 29, 2012)

pelohello said:


> When people ask for your advice about their hair and then argue you down that what your telling them is incorrect. NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> 
> *When people with paper thin, dry, damaged, brittle, see-through hair says that their hair is the same as mine. NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT*!


That's so funny


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 29, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Miss Jessie's expensive ARSE curly pudding.... Chile boo...$55.00 for a tub of what? Unicorn butter mix? AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR DAT!


 Miss Jessie has sent me a ton of emails warning me her bogo is about to end. At them prices, I will be waiting for a bogt, buy one get ten. Ain't nobody got time to pay $55 for petroleum jelly. 

ETA: I like the product, but it is not worth that price.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> Spamming threads with request for people to vote for you in some contest.
> 
> Ask once and move on





Imma be mad if it happens in this one. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 31, 2012)

Joining 50-11 challenges and a chick can't even keep up with one.....S**te AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FO DAT!!


----------



## HAIRapy (Dec 31, 2012)

People on public transportation coughing, hacking, and barking without covering their mouth. Keep your ****** SARS to your damn self witcho no home training havin' a$$! ANGNTFT!!! 

Currently hating Android typos...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 31, 2012)

HAIRapy said:


> People on public transportation coughing, hacking, and barking without covering their mouth. Keep your ****** SARS to your damn self witcho no home training havin' a$$! ANGNTFT!!!
> 
> Currently hating Android typos...



Lololololol!


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Trying to keep up with the jones's.. I ain't got the time or the money for that! lol


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 2, 2013)

Starting threads that have been done 2456789822 times already!! Do a Search!
Asking questions with out doing any of your own research "um can I use___for___." Hello have you heard of a lil thing called Google? Or YouTube?
ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 2, 2013)

*I wanna support a sista but breaking my neck turning side ways and upside down to see your flat ironed or progress pics. FO REAL?
*
*AINT NOBADY GOT TIME FO DAT**!!!*


----------



## venusfly (Jan 2, 2013)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> *I wanna support a sista but breaking my neck turning side ways and upside down to see your flat ironed or progress pics. FO REAL?*
> 
> *AINT NOBADY GOT TIME FO DAT**!!!*


----------



## missliberia (Jan 2, 2013)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I wanna support a sista but breaking my neck turning side ways and upside down to see your flat ironed or progress pics. FO REAL?
> 
> AINT NOBADY GOT TIME FO DAT!!!



Yes! I don't get why folks won't post pics right side up!!!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 2, 2013)

Duplicate, oops!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 2, 2013)

Worrying about how long/short other people's transitions are.

Telling me your hair used to be longer than mine, but you cut it off   Meanwhile, you stay wearing MBL weave.

Wanting to "try" everything expensive in my stash because you don't want to waste money. Sounds reasonable, but when I look in your cabinet it's full of White Rain. Guess you never found your staples, huh?

Wanting to do my DD's hair, but you got two girls at home with 102-day old extensions...

Ain't nobody got time for None of That!


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 2, 2013)

sipp100 said:


> Worrying about how long/short other people's transitions are.
> 
> Telling me your hair used to be longer than mine, but you cut it off   Meanwhile, you stay wearing MBL weave.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 3, 2013)

Telling people some pic, link, or other information is in their siggy.... then changing it a week later. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 4, 2013)

This thread is hilarious! Here's some more...

Asian shop owners telling you you're pretty and must not be "Black/Black"...yeah that happened....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

People arguing you down as to why co-washing is no good....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

Rollersetting and 2 strand twists (maybe I'm impatient and/or lazy)....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

People asking what their hair type is and then posting 50/11 pics until someone finally tells them their 3b....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

Chicks wearing clip-ins talking about it's only for thickness...girl, you know you want some length too....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 5, 2013)

Some man at work complaining cause his daughters hair is a mess - when I ask if she washes and conditions at least 1x per week - he stares at me and says "your hair is gonna fall out if you keep doing that"  REALLY??!?! 

*I got Bronchitis -  AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!*


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jan 5, 2013)

missliberia said:


> Yes! I don't get why folks won't post pics right side up!!!!



To be fair, sometimes when I post from my phone they post sideways and I can't fix it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jSat_0XWoY  

I didn't know this was a tag lol


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 5, 2013)

missliberia said:


> Yes! I don't get why folks won't post pics right side up!!!!



lol. ive already done that. when its from my cell phone sometimes they post on wrong side .


----------



## kimpaur (Mar 8, 2013)

Sitting in bed laughing at the responses in this thread when you suppose to be doing your essay due tomorrow by 8:10 AM-AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FA DAT!  erplexed


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 8, 2013)

LAWD I HAD DON' FORGOT ABOUT THIS THREAD!

OH! I GOT ONE!

Contacting a vendor concerning your shipment details because they aren't listed on their jank behind site, only to get a response laced with a stank a** attitude. Listen hea' broad, I pay you, you don't pay me. So Get the heck off that high behind horse of yours because AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FA' DAT!


----------



## MissTripleChoc (Mar 8, 2013)

HAIRapy said:


> People on public transportation coughing, hacking, and barking without covering their mouth. Keep your ****** SARS to your damn self witcho no home training havin' a$$! ANGNTFT!!!
> 
> Currently hating Android typos...



Crying with laughter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mahogony7 (Mar 8, 2013)

Going on hair forums(not this one) talking about your grandma's super sonic hair growth tonic and then say that she doesn't sell it to people. Then continues to talk about how fast, strong, and long people's hair grows when they use it, but still not giving up the deets. People offer to pay for said tonic and still you refusing them. GTFOOHWTBS!!! Ain't nobody got time for that!!!


----------



## Mahogony7 (Mar 8, 2013)

People saying that they "big chopped" when they actually trimmed less than 2 inches of hair. Stop playing! Just say that you transitioned for however many months.

Also, STOP ASKING ABOUT YOUR DAMN HAIR TYPE. We already have way too many negative classifications in our community. Try things and see how it works for you! No ones hair is identical so stop playing and get down with trial and error.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Mar 17, 2013)

Trying to find a nice wig to throw on and KIM, and all the ones I like are invisible part wigs or half wigs. More work is what I don't want. Thats why I need a wig.

Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Jobwright (Mar 17, 2013)

Listening to your friend talk about how disrespectful her son is. Then when he over talks her, smacks his teeth, rolls his eyes and walks off AND SHE DIDN'T SMACK HIM IN HIS HEAD.  Then she goes back to whining about how disrespectful he is...and that's in front of company!  Lord knows how bad it is when no one is around...

#Aint nobody, especially me, got time for that!


----------



## candie19 (Mar 17, 2013)

When you are offering your hair care tips to someone asking for help. They stop you when you talk about moisturizing and say "can you just take care of my hair?" Ain't nobody got time for that bullsh#t!


----------



## sharice (Mar 17, 2013)

Taking all kinds of necessary vitamins and supplements, eight times a day. 
Having to use the best moisturizer ever known to man eight times a day, if it was that damn good you wouldn't need to use it eight damn times a day. 
Any KISS that involves twenty different products and takes three hours everytime you wash your hair. How the hell is that a KISS routine?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 18, 2013)

I have some to contribute:

-Unsolicted advice and/or comments about my transitioning hair when you don't have any.  Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!

-Members posting items for sale in the Hair Product Exchange Forum and not mailing the product, after the other member remitted payment.  This necessitates a PayPal claim/dispute after two+ weeks.  Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!

Don't try to sell your cast offs, if you can't follow-up after receiving$.

-Members engaging narcissistic beauticians that only talk about themselves and don't contribute to threads with people who are asking for help, but is incessantly spamming the forum with basic Hair Diva 101 info.   Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!


----------



## Lita (Apr 18, 2013)

No more overnight henna..

*Aint got time for that..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 18, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> -Members engaging narcissistic beauticians that only talk about themselves and don't contribute to threads with people who are asking for help, but is incessantly spamming the forum with basic Hair Diva 101 info.   Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!


OMG


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Apr 18, 2013)

These might have already been mentioned

Seeing a LHCF member post their regimen or fave products but having absolutely no album pics and a very outdated avatar/profile pic if those pics are even of themself to begin with...AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR DAT

A Wash-n-Go routine that takes any more than 5 minutes, okay MAYBE 10...AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR DAT....at that points it's not really a Wash-n-Got but a Wash-n-Wait-n-BeLateForWork-Go


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 18, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> -Members engaging narcissistic beauticians that only talk about themselves and don't contribute to threads with people who are asking for help, but is incessantly spamming the forum with basic Hair Diva 101 info.   Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!



 I knew somebody was going to comment on that


----------



## Saga (Apr 18, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> -Members engaging narcissistic beauticians that only talk about themselves and don't contribute to threads with people who are asking for help, but is incessantly spamming the forum with basic Hair Diva 101 info.   Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!


LOL! I'm sorry, I will stop xD


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 18, 2013)

Me spitting out my Pomegranate juice laughing at MileHighDiva's post  AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 19, 2013)

ok I have to join in lol

old white co workers looking at my fly twist out and asking if I'm having a bad hair day -AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

being told, "Well you have the face to pull off natural hair." - AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

chicks walking around with over-processed, greasy, half a inch ponytails telling me "my hair doesnt grow when its natural" - AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

The DH looking at all my hair products and giving me the sideeye - AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

The DH grumbling about how much time I spend on LHCF/youtube/hair blogs - AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## DaiseeDay (Apr 19, 2013)

Using a stupid harsh shampoo and having my hair matt up to the high heavens and therefore having to take an hour+ to detangle! Ugh ain't.nobody.got.time.for.THAT!


----------



## TheNDofUO (Apr 19, 2013)

Hiding my ends from outside air. Seriously? the wind will cause breakage?

AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 19, 2013)

getting the "compliment" that my hair would look really nice if it was "done" uhhhhh curly IS done, while you looking like a rats nest has roosted on your head and that pinky thin ponytail you rocking.....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 19, 2013)

oh another one, getting olive oil IN your eye while trying to do a hot oil treatment and then walking around half blind until you finally blink all the oil out of your eye....worst experience EVER 

Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!


----------



## ronie (Apr 19, 2013)

Posting a video of your HL 6 month natural hair update, and not saying that you transitioned for 25 years. Newbies are in awe of how much growth you had, and complimenting you. All you say is: Thank you? Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Apr 19, 2013)

Having to order your hair from London..."AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!"

(Well maybe I do, my hair needed to breathe from the last install )

Going to the BSS only to find out they are out of Vitamin E oil..."AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!"

Having these raggedy-weaved females look me up and down because I'm sporting a TWA..."AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!"


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 21, 2013)

Getting your period right before you leave for a mommy only vacation... Ain't nobody got time fo dat!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking at raggedy heads in Las Vegas. Let me get this straight. You have money for hotel, food, and gambling. But, somehow you forgot to add fixing your hair prior to the trip?
"Ain't Nobody Got Time for That".


----------



## Urban (Apr 22, 2013)

Youtubers who come on to show off what a good job they've done with their  weaves but hide the top of their heads. Annoys me to no end.


----------



## Honi (Apr 22, 2013)

Saw on the show "My strange addiction" a woman with 21 foot long dreads weighing 10 pounds and does not want to cut them even though the weight of them is causing cervical compression. Her neck looked hella short!

Aint nobody got time for that mess!


----------



## celiabug (Apr 22, 2013)

People with no hair giving me hair advice. Thats like me taking weightloss advice from honey boo boos mom.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Apr 22, 2013)

Etsy vendor notifying you that your order has shipped and it should take 2-3 buisness days when s/he haven't even mixed your products yet and now it's been 3 weeks....AINT NO BODY GOT TIME FOR THAT


----------



## NIN4eva (Apr 22, 2013)

Honi said:


> Saw on the show "My strange addiction" a woman with 21 foot long dreads weighing 10 pounds and does not want to cut them even though the weight of them is causing cervical compression. Her neck looked hella short!
> 
> Aint nobody got time for that mess!




eew. I'm kind of weirded out, but still need to google that...


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 22, 2013)

When you go to a hair care lines ground store and ask one of their "experts" can you use a product as a cowash? And their response is "Whats a cowash?". Fool go collect unemployment because you are watless!!!! No one has time to teach you!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saga (Apr 22, 2013)

Tryna wash all these henna bits outta my hair....I really ain't got time for this    -____-


----------



## NIN4eva (Apr 22, 2013)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> These might have already been mentioned
> 
> *Seeing a LHCF member post their regimen or fave products but having absolutely no album pics and a very outdated avatar/profile pic if those pics are even of themself to begin with...AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR DAT*
> 
> A Wash-n-Go routine that takes any more than 5 minutes, okay MAYBE 10...AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR DAT....at that points it's not really a Wash-n-Got but a Wash-n-Wait-n-BeLateForWork-Go




Oooh I am so GUILTY!  I'm having a good skin day and fresh braids, let me throw a picture up here...


----------



## NIN4eva (Apr 22, 2013)

I keep getting "Uploading of the file failed" and the dimensions are correct.  

AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR DAT!!


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Oct 1, 2013)

bumping for lols


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hit a lady by accident with a PILLOW. I handed her the other pillow to hit me back and she got a major attitude. I don't have time for random, ruthless racism and a bad sense of humor.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 2, 2013)

1. Wearing wigs in every one of your videos, showing off your dry hair once a year while shaking your head side to side talking about "gorgeous natural hair".#Aintnobodygottimeforthat

2. 15 minute preening sessions before the video even begins. It was a tutorial, which didn't tutor me on anything. No steps, no technique, and products listed hastily below the video. Just looooooong after shot followed by more aftershots. #Aintnobodygottimeforthat

3. Side eye and snarky comments when your video just started like I asked you to post a video. #Aintnobodygottimeforthat

4. Minitwists/braids that take me three weeks to install and three weeks to takedown and another 50/11 days to detangle. #Aintnobodygottimeforthat

5. Hair so thick your arm gets tired doing a quarter of your head. #Aintnobodygottimeforthat

6. Henna? No ma'am. #Aintgottimeforit

7. No wait I do have time to explain that last one. You mean to tell me that in order to henna I have to prepoo, then shampoo, then apply henna that i have premixed and let sit for seven hours before hand then sleep in it overnight( mind you I had to prepare for application by setting down newspaper everywhere) then wake up then cowash out several times until the henna has rinsed out, then do a moisturizing deep condition, then rinse that out that then apply leave in butter and oil then style. Jumping in and out the shower ducking my head into a tub filled with water walking around with plastic on my head two days forget it if you did a henna and indigo 2 step. No ma'am, No thank you, #*Aintnoooooobodygottimeforthat*!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 2, 2013)

DoDo
:Lol: on the henna
Seriously though...you don't NEED to dc after henna. You could just mix the dc into the henna mix and do a gloss. Also, if using good quality henna, the dye will release in 3-4 hours and you only need to leave it on for 3-4 hours.  You don't HAVE to leave on o/n

I hope you will reconsider bc henna is awesome. However...the two step method with stinky indigo just to get jet black or brown hair...#aintnobodygottimefordat!!!

I can mix cocoa powder in my henna to get brown and whi needs black!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 2, 2013)

Members announcing six months in advance that they're not going to renew their LHCF subscription.  #Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 2, 2013)

DoDo said:


> 1. Wearing wigs in every one of your videos, showing off your dry hair once a year while shaking your head side to side talking about "gorgeous natural hair".#Aintnobodygottimeforthat
> 
> 2. 15 minute preening sessions before the video even begins. It was a tutorial, which didn't tutor me on anything. No steps, no technique, and products listed hastily below the video. Just looooooong after shot followed by more aftershots. #Aintnobodygottimeforthat
> 
> ...



this was sooooo funny! i hate washing out henna , but since my mixture it goes fast. i leave it on for like 3 hours, or more if im not going anywhere.

i mix : olive oil, conditionner, eggs, amla and henna with water. 

hair is strong,moisturized, soft. 
i dont shampoo before that. i do it on damp hair or dry hair.

i do light shampoo after sometimes. all that goes as fast as a normal shampoo and the henna rinses out so easily by mixing these ingredients.

i used to hate it but now i love how my hair feels after.


----------



## Relentless (Oct 2, 2013)

When people try to play you like you just fell off the turnip truck.


----------



## PJaye (Oct 2, 2013)

- Vendors that rarely offer sales to their customers (it’s not cool because it gives off an uncaring “I’m a greedy capitalist” vibe)

- Vendors that only offer 10% promotions (FWIW, 10% off a $5K purchase = a viable sale; 10% off a $12 bottle of conditioner = not worth the effort)

- Vendors who offer overly convoluted conditional promotions, e.g., a 20% discount with every $100 purchase within the first 92 minutes after twilight on the third Thursday after a full moon...discount code will be submitted via email once you like our Facebook page and after signing up to receive our biweekly newsletter


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 3, 2013)

PJaye said:


> - Vendors that rarely offer sales to their customers (it’s not cool because it gives off an uncaring “I’m a greedy capitalist” vibe)
> 
> - Vendors that only offer 10% promotions (FWIW, 10% off a $5K purchase = a viable sale; 10% off a $12 bottle of conditioner = not worth the effort)
> 
> - Vendors who offer overly convoluted conditional promotions, e.g., a 20% discount with every $100 purchase within the first 92 minutes after twilight on the third Thursday after a full moon...discount code will be submitted via email once you like our Facebook page and after signing up to receive our biweekly newsletter



 At the last one!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 3, 2013)

Since you're on vendors...

Shipping prices as high as the price of the dang product?!?!
#whoonearthgottimefordat?!


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 3, 2013)

The Hair Police that police everything everyone does with their hair Ain't nobody got time for that! Not everyone follows the prescribed hair rules that are put on hair forum. And if their method works for them, let them be. 

Naturals who are anti straightening their hair that look down on those that mostly wear their hair straight. Ain't nobody got time for that! 

The whole debating over if straightening or coloring natural meaning if that person is no longer natural... Ain't nobody got time for that!!! 

People that religiously follow hair blogs and YouTube super stars and stop using perfectly good products cause the blogger or YouTuber said the ingredients or something about it was bad. Ain't nobody got time for that!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2013)

Lol I forgot about this thread. Y'all cracking me up! Lol  good stuff in here.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2013)

hair4romheaven said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rky5-hzYBw4&feature=player_embedded



Omgosh lol why am I just now seeing this lolololol!!!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2013)

When I have to ask a vendor for my tracking info bc I never rcvd it....ANGTFD

Unhair related but when I send my kids to school for picture day and 2 out of 4 don't smile! Huh!?!....ANGTFD

When vendors take forever and a day to mail my products!....ANGTFD

My crown area...ANGTFD

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 4, 2013)

Setbacks... Ain't nobody got time for that!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 27, 2014)

Why are you lovely ladies bumping four-year-old threads? And giving advice & feedback to people who are no longer active posters? 

Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 12, 2016)

Bumping this because it makes me laugh


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2016)

This hit the spot yesterday while Lurking at Work! Gave me a good Chuckle.

@CodeRed Thanks for the bump.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 14, 2016)

mshoneyfly said:


> DoDo
> :Lol: on the henna
> Seriously though...you don't NEED to dc after henna. You could just mix the dc into the henna mix and do a gloss. Also, if using good quality henna, the dye will release in 3-4 hours and you only need to leave it on for 3-4 hours.  You don't HAVE to leave on o/n
> 
> ...


Wait how are you mixing cocoa powder to get brown. I was thinking about doing some henna


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 15, 2016)

Ain't nobody got time for a mile long regimen that changes with the seasons.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 19, 2016)

soon gonna be hot...
standing in the metro/train (boiling hot) and crowded as heck, you are shorter that the man/woman near you that is holding a pole with the armpit in front of your nose and missed the shower for a few days...the skunk in the train....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO time for that


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 15, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Members announcing six months in advance that they're not going to renew their LHCF subscription.  #Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!



Members blaming their "Adulting and/or Time Management" issues on LHCF. #ANGTFT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Members announcing six months in advance that they're not going to renew their LHCF subscription.  #Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!*



@MileHighDiva 
............


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 15, 2016)

Lololollllll


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 15, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Members blaming their "Adulting and/or Time Management" issues on LHCF. #ANGTFT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Members announcing six months in advance that they're not going to renew their LHCF subscription.  #Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!*


@MileHighDiva @shawnyblazes @NaturallyATLPCH
IKR?

Just Go and Shaddup!....


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 16, 2016)

Rice water rinses..... is hair care really that serious that products don't work.  #ANGTFT


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't have time for pills and potions


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 16, 2016)

gorgeoushair said:


> Rice water rinses..... is hair care really that serious that products don't work.  #ANGTFT



Exactly! and what do you do with all that rice sitting in fermented rice water?  I mean, you can't then eat the rice? Maybe my 1200 calorie diet has been extremely hunger, but that's just wasting good rice!!!


----------



## happycakes (Nov 16, 2016)

Ain't that the truth!  This was posted in 2012 and is still going on.......



Aireen said:


> Avoiding trims and hanging onto straggly ends fo' some length... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> 
> Doing length checks on dark t-shirts, so everyone has to squint and guess... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!
> 
> Posting a thread all about your hair but saying you'll post pics later... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Kindheart (Jul 6, 2018)

PJaye said:


> I ain’t got time for a few more things:
> 
> - Products with ridiculously long names (i.e., Tahitian Vanilla, Coconut and Opossum Oil Ultra Conditioning Deep Penetrating Moisturizing Hair Masque...enriched with keratin and real hair fibers)
> 
> ...


Yes to all of this lol


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 6, 2018)

MileHighDiva said:


> Members blaming their "Adulting and/or Time Management" issues on LHCF. #ANGTFT



LOL, so true, like what the heck?


----------



## sunflora (Jul 6, 2018)

Hair. #ANGTFT


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 7, 2018)

Flat ironing your hair at darn near 500 degrees Fahrenheit, and complaining about breakage or your curl pattern loosening. 

#ANGTFT


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 7, 2018)

Hair reggies that consist of 50-11 products when the same look can be achieved by using less than 3 or so. #ANGTFT

People who exclaim that they have found the holy grail of hair products that works for their hair then 2 months later they're experimenting with a whole nother set of products. #ANGTFT

People who just have to do the absolute most in the search for healthy hair, e.g., the oil from a plant that is sourced from a remote village in Venezuela that only a few suppliers have access to that supposedly grows your hair 5 inches in 1 month and makes your curls pop. Uh, no dear, just keep it simple and use some EVOO or EVCO and keep it moving and keep it simple...#ANGTFT


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 8, 2018)

Putting Chebe in hair. When really, the women of Chad are simply protective styling which gave them that length, let's be real.

Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> *Putting Chebe in hair. When really, the women of Chad are simply protective styling which gave them that length, let's be real.*
> *Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!!!*


@I Am So Blessed
Rubs delicious DIY Chebe Shea Mix on my Protective Style.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @I Am So Blessed
> Rubs delicious DIY Chebe Shea Mix on my Protective Style.


You got time for it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> *You got time for it!*


@I Am So Blessed
Girl, I had to try it. ....

A couple folks gave Chebe some really good reviews, so being the good PJ that I am I had to buy a little powder and try it.  

For Research Purposes (of course)  *cough* *cough* 

You know?  All in the name of "research"

And I didn't buy a Pre-Mix, which were waaay overpriced.
I wanted to blend my own.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @I Am So Blessed
> Girl, I had to try it. ....
> 
> A couple folks gave Chebe some really good reviews, so being the good PJ that I am I had to buy a powder little and try it.
> ...


You're cute lol. Hey you gotta try some thangs sometimes. *Getting a flash back of me in CVS and Rite Aide searching for vaginal  cream 2% years ago*. "Eh'hum please move out my way so I can reach that monistat seven please". *runs to check out*

AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2018)

@I Am So Blessed
Yeah, Girl research is real.

Just like S-Curl & SB.

I had to try them and now I love both.


----------



## Britt (Jul 8, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> Hair reggies that consist of 50-11 products when the same look can be achieved by using less than 3 or so. #ANGTFT
> 
> People who exclaim that they have found the holy grail of hair products that works for their hair then 2 months later they're experimenting with a whole nother set of products. #ANGTFT
> 
> People who just have to do the absolute most in the search for healthy hair, e.g., the oil from a plant that is sourced from a remote village in Venezuela that only a few suppliers have access to that supposedly grows your hair 5 inches in 1 month and makes your curls pop. Uh, no dear, just keep it simple and use some EVOO or EVCO and keep it moving and keep it simple...#ANGTFT


All of this... 
That's why my goal this go around is to really find my staples and stick with them.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 8, 2018)

Sleeping with a garbage bag on my head every night for growth. Lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 8, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Sleeping with a garbage bag on my head every night for growth. Lol.


I did This! 

It worked too!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 8, 2018)

YouTube click bated of "How to grow hair fast" When really their hair took as much time as anyone else's to grow. Showing us 3 inches of hair that took "only six months to grow." Well duh. Do the math that's nothing special that's average so stop wasting my time cuz AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!

Click bate "Bomb Twist out On Stretched Hair" ,but I gotta watch 2:30 minutes of you telling why I need this "Vanity Plantlet Scalp Massager from Vanity Planet" Bi....!! AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!

Throwing empty bottles of hair products away too early. IF YOU DON'T GETCHO BEHIND IN THAT KITCHEN AND RUN SOME WATER IN THAT BOTTLE, SWOOSH IT AROUND AND ADD THE EXCESS TO THE NEW BOTTLE!  Stop wasting product AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!

When Grandmother says one of these phrases "Good Hair" or "Hot Comb" and you're tired of convincing her that we don't roll like that no more and we AIN'T GOT TIME FOR THAT!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 8, 2018)

@I Am So Blessed I actually cut my product bottles in half to get alllllll that stuff out. 

I MAKE time for that!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 8, 2018)

Strolling down the isle of a beauty supply and seeing those "ride or die" products that are affordable and been down for the cause since afro picks and dashikis (Blue Magic $2.99, Scurl $4.50). Then you see high priced and over hyped 6oz tube of  **** ($22.99) that just want to capitalize off your "black pride" to eat you out of a house and home and does nothing for you, but it's dressed nice.  Calling itself "Pre-poo" like it knows what you're into these days.

You get to the check out and gladly pull your five dollar bill Cuz AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 9, 2018)

@I Am So Blessed

I agree with everything


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 9, 2018)

Trying to get my 4b/4c hair 100% detangled. Lol. At least one strand will always catch as that comb goes through. It doesn't matter how long I've been combing it. I've decided 90% is good enough. My ends _can _and _will _bounce back and retangle some within the timespan of one comb pass. 

Using heat for a length check and getting heat damage. 

Trying new products even when you already have staples just to end up like






To all the product junkies with to' up heads:


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 9, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> @I Am So Blessed
> 
> I agree with everything


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 9, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Trying to get my 4b/4c hair 100% detangled. Lol. At least one strand will always catch as that comb goes through. It doesn't matter how long I've been combing it. I've decided 90% is good enough. My ends _can _and _will _bounce back and retangle some within the timespan of one comb pass.
> 
> Using heat for a length check and getting heat damage.
> 
> ...


 Yup! There's always gotta be that ONE strand that stops the comb at the end! I can never win with that.
@ PJ'ism: Say it louder. That gif lol, I keep looking at his face while laughing, he's all calm, smug and self righteous.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 9, 2018)

To my black male co-worker that I adore: No you didn't just sneak behind me and put both of your hands in my hair after wash day while I'm trying my growth aides!! My hair freshly washed yet smelling like sulphur and tar. AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!!

I'm already self concious enough about it. Smelling like sulphur 8 and MTG amplified.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 9, 2018)

Long wash days


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 10, 2018)

Britt said:


> All of this...
> That's why my goal this go around is to really find my staples and stick with them.



Some people just can't leave well enough alone. I get that hair reggies may have to be revised as the hair gets longer, we age, hormones change, new issues arise, products get discontinued or re-formulated, etc....but I think that a lot of the problems that people experience are just from doing too many unnecessary things because using 3 or 4 staple products isn't "exciting". This is why I could never have a youtube channel because people would be bored to tears with my reggie since it's so simple.


----------



## LadyPBC (Jul 10, 2018)

@I Am So Blessed --- you have me grinning/laughing at the computer screen while reading your comments this morning!  Hilarious!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 20, 2018)

I understand Youtubers are trying to get their coins, but if I see another (NEW) rice water or onion juice video I will band YouTube from my life. Stupid videos titled "How rice water can help grow hair" really? How has it helped you though? Are you speaking from personal experience or Google's.  I clicked it...it baited me in. This women is not even talking about herself!! She's just piggy backing off someone else's research! Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!

C'mon! Stop regurgitating old information and selling it as your own for views as if you have our best interest at heart.

Stupid *****.


----------

